#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-03
<curahack> Hi, ik heb weer een probleem, en ik vrees het ergst
<curahack> uhmn
<curahack> Ik heb net geupgrade van Ubumtu 10.10 naar 11.04
<curahack> maar Banshee was tijdens de upgrade ge-uninstalled?! en ik ben bang dat ik mijn libary en playlist db kwijt ben :O
<curahack> ow nee, shit
<curahack> laat maar, echt waar, laat maar, jullie gaan lachen
<curahack> ik had banshee as ROOT geopened, dus , ja je raad het al :P
<curahack> wow, gelukkig ;) ik ban alleen maar een mens
<OerHeks> grinnik
<d9ping> Weet iemand of in Ubuntu 10.04.3  de bug is opgelost dat GParted crasht bij de installer, als je de live CD desktop draait vanaf USB stick.
<RawChid> Dat probleem heb ik niet
<RawChid> Laatst nog 10.04 (32 bits) installed via LiveUSB
<koan> hm ik heb ook altijd ubuntu 10.04 via usb-stick geïnstalleerd, ging zonder problemen,dat was wel de originele 10.04, niet 10.04.3
<koan> wel allebei amd64 en i386
<OerHeks> Gparted kan over zijn nek gaan, als je Sata in IDE modus staat.
<willem_> <willem has quit
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> ola
<ward_> hallo
<hansw> altijd dezelfde mensen hier :-)
<ward_> de rest ligt al lang tv te kijken ofwel in bed :-p
<hansw> of beiden tegelijk
<MonkeyDust> navond
<ward_> goeie avond
<MonkeyDust> ward_: de limburger :)
<ward_> yep
<ward_> de linux boer
<ward_> lol
<ward_> just kidding
 * ward_ 's traktor loopt op linux
<hansw> mileu vervuiler, al die usb sticks en cd's verbranden is niet goed hoor
<MonkeyDust> en je kweekt distro's in het veld?
<hansw> volgens mij verneukt drie jaar .de mijn spelling
<ward_> spreek je goed duits?
<hansw> redelijk
<ward_> ik heb recent een laptopje gekocht in duitsland en moet nog een mailtje terug sturen...
<hansw> haha
<ward_> na 2 weken kreeg ding kuren
<ward_> lol lach me maar uit ja :-p
<hansw> waarom heb je die in .de gekocht?
<ward_> hansw, ik woon kort op de grens met NL en DE
<ward_> was maar 45minuutjes van hier
<hansw> van een particulier?
<ward_> nope winkel
<ward_> jaar garantie enzo
<hansw> gewoon naar toe rijden en uitleggen, veel duitsers begrijpen je wel. Email werkt niet bij kleine bedrijven hier, hooguit 3 weken later ofzo
<ward_> ik vroeg om het toestel geowon te vervangen, vermits ik het nog maar net heb gekjocht
<ward_> hij mailde terug dat mobo vervangen zou worden (wat me echt heeeeel sterk lijkt)
<ward_> dus nu wil ik terugsturen dat ik daar graag bij wil blijven
<ward_> indien dat niet mogelijk is kijk ik achteraf wel ff softwarematig of er een ander mobo ins steekt
<ward_> lijkt me sterk dat ze het mobo gaan vervangen van een laptop die 180eur kostte...
<ward_> tweedehands toestel
<hansw> dat lijkt me ook sterk ja
<ward_> vraag me af wat ik kan doen als ze het mobo niet vervangen en mij lopen sturen....
<ward_> zou ik dan politie kunnen bellen om te bemiddelen en evt klacht neer te leggen?
<hansw> ward_, Ich möchte dabei sein, wenn Sie das Motherboard ersetzen.
<ward_> hansw, thanks :)
<hansw> vermoedelijk gebruiken ze een duitse benaming voor motherboard
<ward_> bwa dat zal ie wel weten :)
<hansw> die idioten vertalen alles
<OerHeks> ich möchte darauf warten, bitte.
<ward_> maar ik vind het blagnrijk dat het vrij fatsoenlijk duits is, dat ze nooit kunnen zeggen dat ze me verkeerd hebben begrepen
<OerHeks> :P
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> Bis ich ein ons wege
<ward_> dat versta ik al niet meer hansw :-p
<hansw> dat verstaan duitsers ook niet, scheelt weer
<ward_> loool
<hansw> Was sagen Sie? Ich sage Holz
<Gotiniens> ze zullen het wel verstaan, maar begrijpen is een ander verhaal
<ward_> en dan als ik em terugkrijg...
<ward_> "das ist hetzelfde modderbord"
<ward_> :-p
<ward_> lol
<Gotiniens> hansw, BTW heb jij ervaring met NFS?
<hansw> Gotiniens, in oudere versies wel ja, was nogal een ramp met linux
<hansw> tegenwoordig lijkt het beter te gaan
<Gotiniens> wat was een ramp? stabiliteit?
<hansw> Gotiniens, ja, iedere paar dagen plat enzo
<ward_> hansw, mag ik je even /msg en om na te lezen wanneer ik brief heb gesteld (ik gok een zin of 3 waaronder die die je me net gaf)
<Gotiniens> ah ok
<Gotiniens> ik heb nu een performance "probleem"
<ward_> denk dat ik hem morgen verstuur
<hansw> ward_, mag, maar er zitten meer mensen die duits kennen hier, wellicht is pastebin handig
<Gotiniens> mijn shares zijn nu ge exported met sync, dat is in sommige use cases ontzettend langzaam (veel kleine files schrijven)
<ward_> hansw, ah nice, had ik niet gedacht
<Gotiniens> maar ik ben nog een beetje huiverig om async aan te zetten
<hansw> Gotiniens, nfs is veel shit maar performance lijkt me sterk dat het daar aan ligt
<Gotiniens> mat async is het wel snel, dat heb ik getest
<Gotiniens> NFS is echt de bottleneck indeze, of sterker nog, de sync optie
<Gotiniens> maar ik lees veel boeman verhalen over async en vraag me sterk af in hoeverre ik deze moet geloven
<hansw> Gotiniens, dat lijkt me wel te testen
<hansw> grote bestanden, veel kleintjes? wat is je blocksize?
<hansw> packet size
<hansw> Gotiniens, neem aan dat je deze al hebt doorgenomen? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/performance.html
<hansw> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/preamble.html <-- startpunt
<hansw> weet alleen nog niet of dat een recente is
<Gotiniens> het performance hoofdstuk heb ik gelezen inderdaad
<Gotiniens> en ook toegepast
<Gotiniens> alleen sync->async leverde een echte performace winst op
<hansw> ik zou zeker de blocksize bekijken en zaken als packetsize
<hansw> als de mtu verschilt is de laagste waarde de reele
<hansw> en kijk daarbij ook of er een switch tussen zit die een lage mtu heeft
<hansw> je zou kunnen overwegen/zoeken of jumbo frames iets uithalen, sterk afhankelijk van je situatie
<Gotiniens> moet je bij veel kleine bestanden een lage MTU hebben, en bij veel grote een hoge MTU?
<hansw> daar komt het min of meer op neer, wel nuances zoeken
<Gotiniens> mjah, want natuurlijk wordt geen enkele share voor alleen kleine bestanden gebruikt :)
<Gotiniens> of alleen grote :)
<hansw> daarom moet je ook je situatie bekijken, wanneer heb je je bottleneck en wat doet men dan
<hansw> ook dat is zelfs te testen, als je een default hebt van 8192 dan verdubbel je die, krijg je meer problemen dan verlaag je die naar 4096
<hansw> ....
<Gotiniens> zelfde als met rsize en wsize dus
<hansw> er zijn veel zaken die meespelen, je kunt het pas beoordelen als je de situatie kent
<Gotiniens> daar behaalde ik maar minieme winst mee
<hansw> staat het op een stripped en mirrored volume dan zal je weinig merken bij het aanpassen van de blocksize
<Gotiniens> maar MTU heb ik niet echt mee gespeeld
<Gotiniens> de array is niet de bottleneck, want lokaal op de server gaat het wel snel, en denk ik nu te simpel?
<hansw> nee, dat kan een goede indicatie geven dat er op netwerk nivo iets mis gaat
<Gotiniens> *of
<hansw> en kijk ook vooral naar de mogelijkheden van de nieuwere nfs versies, die howto lijkt me vrij oud
<Gotiniens> mjah het probleem is dat deze howto ook op de NFS site staat...
<Gotiniens> voorlopig heb ik denk ik genoeg te testen
<Gotiniens> bedankt voor de hulp zover
<hansw> succes, laat het eens weten als het lukt, of niet
<Gotiniens> zal ik doen
<Gotiniens> truste enz :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-04
<jpjacobs> Thunderbird klaagt hier ineens over het feit dat een google certificaat overschreven gaat worden. Is er ergens een plaats waar ik de fingerprint van het officiele google certificaat kan vinden?
<Snicksie> hm, jpjacobs http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9219569/Hackers_acquire_Google_certificate_could_hijack_Gmail_accounts :(
<jpjacobs> ja, daarmee wil ik dus weten of het effectief google is dat gewoon zijn certificaat vernieuwt, of een bende hackers die gmail heeft ge hijacked.
<jpjacobs> dus wil ik effe een link naar een of andere officiele fingerprint
<Snicksie> die kan ik dus even niet vinden :$
<Snicksie> ik kan je sowieso mijn fingerprint geven, maar die is net zo goed niet officieel ^^
<Snicksie> mocht je er iets mee zijn jpjacobs : http://i55.tinypic.com/289lf1s.jpg
<jpjacobs> mja
<jpjacobs> lol, tis nen andere :p
<Snicksie> ^^
<jpjacobs> wel ja ...
<Snicksie> da zegt niet noodzakelijk iets denk ik...
<jpjacobs> effe wachten met mail ophalen dan maar :)
<Snicksie> kan goed zijn dat ze meerdere certificates hebben
<Snicksie> zal ook wel niet zo zijn dat de kul ook maar iets met die certificates te maken heeft :p
<jpjacobs> is dat uit thunderbird voor de imap server?
<Snicksie> nee
<Snicksie> da is voor de in-browser
<jpjacobs> ah, dan kan het wel
<jpjacobs> mja
<Snicksie> k zal es zien als ik ook een imap-certificate kan vinden
<Snicksie> *zucht*
<jpjacobs> nu ja, als ge hetzelfde certificaat krijgt, wil het nog niet zeggen dat het niet hetzelfde gecompromiteerde certificaat is :p
<Snicksie> gaat men mailclient al mijn mails ophalen :S
<Snicksie> k moet die ni hebben :o
<jpjacobs> :)
<Snicksie> blijkbaar heb ik geen certificates in mijn lijst staan daarvoor :S
<Snicksie> alleja, k zit nu op mac
<Snicksie> en ik heb op men linux toch ook geen imap-server van gmail gebruikt
<jpjacobs> goe, toch merci!
<jpjacobs> ik ben eens door naar 't werk
<jpjacobs> ciao!
<RawChid> Hey, met uname -a kan ik toch zien of ik 32/64 bits gebruik?
<RawChid> Linux rachid 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:08:37 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<RawChid> Dat is de output, maar ik kan hier niet echt uithalen wat ik nu installed heb
<CasW> 2.6.32?
<Snicksie> er staat i686
<RawChid> Dus?
<CasW> Ubuntu 10.04 32-bits, denk ik
<Snicksie> maar das geen i386 of amd64... :)
<Snicksie> dus ik denk inderdaad 32-bit
<RawChid> Dat was mijn vermoeden ook
<CasW> i686 is een net iets uitgebreidere versie van i386
<Snicksie> okay :)
<RawChid> anders had er x86 64 ofzo gestaan denk ik
<Snicksie> uhu
<RawChid> oke
<RawChid> thnx for the heads up dan
<Cugel> .............
<Cugel> 41111,./.
<Cugel> 9++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<RawChid> Cugel is wat brainfuck aan het proberen? :P
<Cugel> cugel heeft een zoontje dat achter de computer zat
<joris__> Gebruikt hier iemand eigenlijk lastpass?
<ward__> Cugel, hij kan al goed typen :-p
<mikemike> Mijn laptop kan geen verbinding maken met het draadloze netwerk hier, waarom is dit? Op Windows werkt het wel goed (geen hardware probleem dus)
<mikemike> waarschijnlijk een probleem met de dhcp server...
<tiempjuuh> kan ik een pardus stickie maken met unetbootin?
<OerHeks> tiempjuuh, ja, denk het wel.
<tiempjuuh> oke', ga ik hem downloaden :)
<ward_> loool
<ward_> belgacom en telenet moeten blijkbaar toegang tot piratebay blokkeren
<MonkeyDust> ik las het ook
<ward_> typisch weer iets voor hier in mijn apenlandje :) (soory aan de andere belgen)
<ward_> *sorry
<MonkeyDust> in andere landen is dat ook geblokkeerd
<StefandeVries> Domme censuur.
<ward_> "So, if you live in Belgium (or maybe work at the European Union Parliament, we have thousands of visits from them every day) you should change your..."
<ward_> hahaha
<MonkeyDust> geen censuur, auteursrechten
<StefandeVries> Het verwijzen naar bestanden is geen misdaad of misdrijf
<StefandeVries> Althans, in Nederland niet.
<ward_> piratebay heeft blijkabar duizenden bezoekers / dag uit het europese parlement
<MonkeyDust> klopt, het is zoiets in de schemerzone
<ward_> het heeft goede en slechte kanten
<ward_> imho
<MonkeyDust> zoals alles
<ward_> maar toch wel grappig nieuws :)
<ward_> en eht zou ook enkel DNS zijn
<ward_> dus vrag ik me een beetje af wat nut het heeft
<MonkeyDust> ik download niet veel
<ward_> snap er nisk van
<ward_> alleen telenet en belgacom? :s
<MonkeyDust> de twee grote spelers he
<ward_> lekker eerlijke concurrentie :s
<ward_> en dan?
<ward_> iedereen of niemand!
<ward_> wat een apenland hier
<ward_> meen ik echt
<MonkeyDust> waar is het beter?
<ward_> de noord of zuidpool, mits een goeie internetverbinding
<ward_> ver weg van de "beschaving"
<ward_> liefst nog een andere planeet
<MonkeyDust> Limburg IS ver weg van de "beschaving" :p
<MonkeyDust> haha
<ward_> das relatief :-p
<ward_> vraag me wel af of men traktor wel start of de noord of zuidpool
<ward_> :-p
<ward_> StefandeVries, er zijn ook veel legale bestanden gedeeld op the piratebay
<ward_> die worden nu ook geblokkeerd
<MonkeyDust> ward_: kom liever op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor dit soort gesprekjes
<ward_> MonkeyDust, neuh, maar ik begrijp dat dit offtopic is, had ik niet aan gedacht
<mandje> shalom
<ward_> hallo
<MonkeyDust> salaam
<Gotiniens> salam aleikum
<JanC> vrede ☺
<JanC> (waarom moet dat altijd in vreemde talen toch? ;) )
<Aegir> Gezocht een driver voor ATI X1650 PRO 512Mb
<OerHeks> leuke kaart
<Aegir>  Maar werkt niet goed met ubuntu
<JanC> Aegir: met welke driver(s) heb je getest?
<Aegir> OerHeks dit is allen bij full screen
<MonkeyDust> JanC: op #ubuntu-be wordt er toch ook engels gesproken?
<Aegir> Ik heb diverse drivers geprobeerd en via terminal bekend gemaakt
<OerHeks> je zou radeon modeset=0 kunnen proberen, het is een AGP kaartje ?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: waarom?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: Engels is daar vaak de "lingua franca"  ☺
<Aegir> Aegir (Has Quit)
<mandje> na 21.02 had ik geen updates meer van dit kanaal
<ward_> en nu ineens wel weer? :s
<ward_> ik zie datje net bent binnengekomen
<ward_> mocht dat helpen
<mandje> tis maar om te laten weten dat ik niets heb gelezen van tussen 21.02 tot 21.32.
<mandje> .
<ward_> mandje, aaaaah ok ik snap em haha
<ward_> dacht even dat je een prob had met IRC
<gijsbert> Excellent Thomas :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-05
<BaseBoyNL> Goede middag
<_Ian> hoi
<mandje> aloha
<mandje> iemand hier ervaring met het Huawei adsl modem van online/t-mobile?
<BaseBoyNL> iemand hier verstand van RAID-1 op ubuntu server 11.04
<Piratelv> BaseBoyNL, Zet gewoon je probleem in chat. Dat help vaak beter dan vragen naar iemand met veel informatie over een onderwerp.
<viezerd> klinkt als: iemand hier verstand ? :p
<OerHeks> hw-raid, soft-raid ..
<BaseBoyNL> soft-raid
<BaseBoyNL> heb 2 schijven van 2 tb er in hangen maar wanneer ik er 1 ontkoppel ziet hij de anderen ook niet meer. Terwijl dit wel hoort lijkt mij
<viezerd> zou wel moeten horen idd
<BaseBoyNL> ik heb het ook gepost op het forum : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/ubuntu-server-11-04-raid1-instellen-met-3-schijven/
<BaseBoyNL> Ben zelf net begonnen met ubuntu server 11.04 dus moet nog een hoop leren...
<viezerd> wat geeft 'blkid' als resultaat als 1 afgekoppeld is ?
<viezerd> (vraag stond ook in forum)
<BaseBoyNL> Wanneer ik de server start met 1 schijf ontkoppeld krijg ik de vraag Continue to wait ; or Press S to skip or M for manual recovery wat zou ik hier moeten doen ?
<BaseBoyNL> er staat ook The Disk drive for /home/media/ is not ready yet or not present
<viezerd> had je skip al geprobeerd ?
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: kan je even de inhoud van /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf en /etc/fstab in een pastebin plakken?
<BaseBoyNL> Jep ik heb skip al geprobeerd
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: ga ik doen
<BaseBoyNL> hmm me ssh wilt het ook niet meer doen ik krijg de volgende melding wanneer ik het probeer te starten: "Start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory" Snap hier niks van gister deed hij het nog
<BaseBoyNL> dbus was niet geinstalleerd, blijft een vaag OS
<JanC> eh?
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: http://pastebin.com/fb1hVXMd
<JanC> je hebt vanalles gesloopt of zo?
<JanC> en fstab?
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: http://pastebin.com/QwbndnTv
<JanC> en eventueel /proc/partitions ?
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: http://pastebin.com/jDqemJ2G
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: je mount a122ae29-b49e-4777-ba7d-1431399eb9fa als /home/media, maar er staat geen array met die UUID in mdadm.conf?
<BaseBoyNL> viezerd: http://pastebin.com/qve7QVGv
<BaseBoyNL> Ik heb nu 1 schijf ontkoppeld
<JanC> klinkt alsof je enkel die disk gebruikte ipv de hele array?
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Ik heb het gedaan volgens een tutorial
<JanC> kan je de uitvoer van het volgende commando ook eens in pastebin plakken: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html heb ik gevolgd
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Moet ik eerst weer bijde schijven aansluiten ?
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: dat zou nuttig kunnen zijn
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: http://pastebin.com/PBH1aQEG
<JanC> was die andere disk stuk of was dit een test?
<BaseBoyNL> dit was een test
<JanC> okay, hang die andere er dan maar eerst weer in
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: http://pastebin.com/FZHX4L5J
<BaseBoyNL> Hij hangt er nu weer in
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: aha, zoals ik al dacht dus: je gebruikte die ene partitie, en niet de raid device
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: als ik jou was zou ik al m'n data backupen en die raid-tutorial nog eens opnieuw volgen...  (als je nu de raid gaat gebruiken gaat dat die partitie overschrijven vermoedelijk)
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Wat mijn idee was is dat ik op een 250GB schijf de OS installeer en op de 2x 2TB schijven enkel muziek, films en foto's zet
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Of is dit op deze manier niet mogelijk
<JanC> dat is zeker mogelijk, je hebt alleen ergens een foutje gemaakt
<JanC> staat er data op /home/media waar je geen backup van hebt?
<BaseBoyNL> Hmm weet je ook ongeveer waar ik de fout maak ? heb de tutorial al 6x toegepast namelijk en kom steeds op het zelfde uit
<BaseBoyNL> Nope helemaal niks
<JanC> ja, je hebt de verkeerde UUID in fstab ingevuld
<BaseBoyNL> Hij is helemaal leeg de server wilde eerst alles goed hebben staan voor gebruik
<JanC> gelukkig dat je dit testte dus  ☺
<BaseBoyNL> haha inderdaad dacht zekerheid voor alles
<BaseBoyNL> Waar kan ik die UUID aanpassen in fstab ?
<JanC> hm, nee wacht
<JanC> je gebruikt wel de RAID, sorry
<ertai02> ls
<ertai02> hoi
<Piratelv> hallo
<BaseBoyNL> ertai02: hey
<JanC> BaseBoyNL: kon je de raid manueel starten met één disk er uit gehaald?
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Ik ga even kijken 1 moment haal weer even de schijf los.
<viezerd> BaseBoyNL: http://pastebin.com/fb1hVXMd --> ARRAY /dev/md/0 <-- let ook op typfouten
<BaseBoyNL> viezerd: wat bedoel je precies ? dit is gekopieeerd
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: Nee is niet manual op te starten
<viezerd> BaseBoyNL: devices zijn bv. /dev/md0 of /dev/md1 en geen /dev/md/0
<JanC> viezerd: normaal zet die dat daar zelf, maar is idd. vreemd
<BaseBoyNL> viezerd: ga ik dat even aanpassen
<viezerd> hmm idd, auto generated file
<BaseBoyNL> viezerd: moet ik het aanpassen ?
<JanC> volgens mij worden arrays die daar niet gelist staan ook "geassembled"
<BaseBoyNL> Maar moet ik deze instelling nu aanpassen ?
<TheLastProject> Ik ben waarschijnlijk ontzettend laat maar: http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ ziet er best vet uit o,o
<BaseBoyNL> krijg nu trouwens bij het opstarten [9.875695] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Pointer to BIT loadval table invalid
<BaseBoyNL> TheLastProject: Nice ! komt de volgende ubuntu uit ?
<TheLastProject> Yep, dat is de countdown ervan
<JanC> TheLastProject: alleen jammer dat het niet werkt?  :P
<TheLastProject> Oeps verkeerde knop
<TheLastProject> En hoezo werkt niet? Hij werkt hier wel o,o
<JanC> hier niet...
<BaseBoyNL> JanC: hier werkt die ook
<JanC> gebruikt dat ding cross-site-scripting of andere rotzooi?
<TheLastProject> Geen idee
 * TheLastProject opent source
<TheLastProject> Haha XD
<TheLastProject> Ze hebben code voor Internet Explorer 8
<TheLastProject> "Deze browser is uit, download de nieuwste versie van Chrome, Firefox of Opera"
<TheLastProject> *oud
<TheLastProject> XD
<TheLastProject> Het countdown script staat blijkbaar op googleapis
<TheLastProject> En er is een facebook knop
<TheLastProject> Maar verder staat alles gewoon op de site zelf o,o
<BaseBoyNL> Helaas ben ik genoodzaakt om te gaan... hopelijk zijn jullie later op de avond nog aanwezig ? of misschien kan iemand hier http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/ubuntu-server-11-04-raid1-instellen-met-3-schijven/ reageren ? mijn dank is enorm groot
<TheLastProject> Waarschijnlijk zal er nog wel iemand zijn, tot ziens!
<TheLastProject> En een fijne dag nog!
<Bertjuh1> goedenavond
<ertai02> avond
<jan__> vandaag een HP5510 All in One gekocht   ( wifi )
<jan__> de printer werkt meteen
<jan__> maar kan ik de scanner ook doen werken ?
<jan__> de scanner werkt ook Wireless
<jan__> onder Windows geen probleem
<jan__> maar werkt deze scanner ook met Ubuntu ?
<Bertjuh1> moet het zelfde werken jan
<jan__> hoe bedoel je ?
<ertai02> jan__: welke versie van Ubuntu heb je?
<Bertjuh1> waarschijnlijk moet je gewoon met gimp werken
<jan__> 11.04
<ertai02> Bertjuh1: is sane wel geinstalleerd in 11.04?
<jan__> ja
<jan__> als ik Xsane opstart dat krijg ik deze melding : geen apparaat geinstalleerd
<Bertjuh1> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/hpprinters
<Bertjuh1> hier jan__
<Bertjuh1> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/hpprinters
<jan__> ik ga het bekijken
<brilserver_> een xubuntu installatie lijkt te zijn vastgelopen, laptop uit doen en opnieuw geen risico voor je hardware neem ik aan?
<ertai02> brilserver_: nee
<brilserver_> Poging 2.
<Bertjuh1> ertai02,  xsane can be run as a stand-alone program or through the GIMP image
<Bertjuh1> in 11.04 ;)
<OerHeks> een wireless scanner kan wel, maar moet je eerst goed instellen, hplips pakt dat niet op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<OerHeks> jammer dat pjotters site zo onveilig is :(
<Bertjuh1> mijn draalose scanner werkt gewoon perfect met gimp
<OerHeks> ook HP ?
<Bertjuh1> yup
<Bertjuh1> hp deskjet 3050
<OerHeks> Laatste HPlips gebruikt van hun site ? ik lees dat via softwarecentrum niet alle depencies goed opgepakt worden, synaptic wel.
<Bertjuh1> ja gewoon de aller laatste gepakt
<Bertjuh1> met  10 min had ik hem werkend
<Dhrookt> avond
<Dhrookt> probeer net calibre te installen
<Dhrookt> Mogelijk zijn vereiste, extra softwarepakketten niet beschikbaar of niet installeerbaar. Verder kan er een conflict zijn opgetreden tussen softwarepakketten die niet tegelijkertijd geïnstalleerd kunnen zijn.
<Dhrookt> en volgens mij ging het niet goed :(
<Dhrookt> iemand enig idee?
<OerHeks> ola la calibre is juist zo goe
<OerHeks> nee, ik kan niet reproduceren, zit op KDE
<Dhrookt> nou weet ik niet
<Bertjuh1> hoe probeerde je hem teinstalleren?
<Dhrookt> ging het uitproberne
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f ?
<Bertjuh1> sudo apt-get install calibre
<OerHeks> heb je er een paar vage PPA's in staan ?
<Dhrookt> Sommige pakketten konden niet geïnstalleerd worden. Dit kan betekenen dat u
<Dhrookt> een onmogelijke situatie gevraagd hebt of dat u de 'unstable'-distributie
<Dhrookt> gebruikt en sommige benodigde pakketten nog vastzitten in 'incoming'.
<Dhrookt> De volgende informatie helpt u mogelijk verder:
<Dhrookt> De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<Dhrookt>  calibre : Vereisten: python-qt4 maar het zal niet geïnstalleerd worden
<Dhrookt> E: Niet-werkende pakketten:
<OerHeks> iemand heeft paste.ubuntu.com uitgevonden ..
<trijntje> Dhrookt: calibre werkt hier prima, welke versie draai je?
<Dhrookt> hehe
<Dhrookt> ouwe
<Bertjuh1> 10.10?
<Dhrookt> yep
<Dhrookt> geloof dat ie oud is
<Dhrookt> update via internet ging laatst al niet
<Dhrookt> dus zal wel met het zelfde te maken hebben
<Bertjuh1> http://calibre-ebook.com/download_linux
<Bertjuh1> probeer die
<trijntje> Dhrookt: 10.10 wordt toch nog gewoon ondersteund?
<Dhrookt> ow zie nu wel procenten gaan
<OerHeks> Dhrookt, kijk in softwaresources, of onderaan update op normaal staat.
<OerHeks> dan gewoon sudo do-release-upgrade
<Dhrookt> oke softwarebronnen, updaten
<Dhrookt> niks aan
<Dhrookt> onderin nooit
<Dhrookt> hmm heb ik dat zelf ooit uit gezet dan?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk ja
<Dhrookt> hij load nu wel
<OerHeks> ajb
<Dhrookt> 180 mb downloaden
<Dhrookt> dank jullie wel alvst
<Dhrookt> ik weet op jullie ken ik rekenen :P
<OerHeks> ubuntu !
<Bertjuh1> ^
<Dhrookt> welkom betekend dat he
<Bertjuh1> is de 11.10 nou echt veel beter dan de 11.04?
<Dhrookt> zo het neemt ff
<OerHeks> nee, eindelijk gnome3
<ertai02> Bertjuh1: ik gebruik nog 10.04
<Bertjuh1> ja die cd heb ik hier ook nog liggen en vllgens mij de 8.10 ook nog
<ertai02> nou.. ik heb gewoon liever stabiliteit dus gebruik de lts
<Bertjuh1> ik ga de 11.10 wel installeren :P
<OerHeks> wb
<Dhrookt> gelukt denk ik
<Dhrookt> :D
<Dhrookt> kijken of ik van me cbr epubs ken maken
 * ertai02 is het met Accesshater eens..
<CasW> Hmm, zijn er goede manieren om van een geluidsbron, een flash-dingie, bladmuziek te maken? (Liefst gitaarspul)
<DustyMonk> dat moet dan zoiets als stemherkennig zijn, denk niet dat dat bestaat
<DustyMonk> tenzij je een midi keyboard of zo bedoelt
<Dhrookt> hmm bijna
<Dhrookt> alleen nog goed op de pagina uitspreiden
<CasW> Ja, ik dacht ook aan "stemherkenning", geluidsherkenning.
<Dhrookt> maar tis een begin :)
<DustyMonk> er zijn ook sorende omgevings geluiden
<DustyMonk> storende*
<jpjacobs> der is zoiets geweest, zat in een repo , maar werkte niet goed
<jpjacobs> soit, ik ga slapen
<brilserver_> Kun je een keyring makkelijk uitschakelen?
<brilserver_> Ik heb zelf ubuntu op me server, dan boeit het niet maar heb nu xubuntu op de laptop van me vriendin gezet en ik weet zeker dat ze het irritant gaat vinden.
<brilserver_> Qua veiligheid is er niet veel aan de hand
<DustyMonk> CasW: voor bladmuziek heb je midi nodig => http://www.filebuzz.com/fileinfo/8215/Audio_To_Midi.html
<DustyMonk> auw, dat is een .exe
<CasW> Maar, helaas: "Platform: Windows 3.x, Windows Me, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows 2003, Windows CE"
<DustyMonk> is /dev/dm-0 de naam van een ge-encrypte partitie?
<Idroy_> Naam Ubuntu 12.04 is ook bekend... Precise Pangolin
<Idroy_> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<BaseBoyNL> Goede avond
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-06
<TheLastProject> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ - Is het alleen bij mij of ziet die achtergrond er nogal gebugged uit? o-o
<TheLastProject> Ik vraag me af of mijn Firefox aan het falen is of dat dat zo hoort
<OerHeks> dat hoort zo.
<TheLastProject> Ah, gelukkig
<TheLastProject> Ik dacht al "ATI... =_="
<TheLastProject> XD
<joris> het is een terugkerend issue, maar goed. Is er hier iemand die rtl4 nieuws kan bekijken mbv de moonlight plugin?
<mvn071> joris moonlight werkt niet goed onder linux ....
<mvn071> maar beste resultaten niet via packages maar via browser-plugin, als firefox niet werk (natty) kun je chrome proberen
<joris> dank voor je reactie mvn071. Het werkte eerder wel mbv de browser plugin, maar nu niet meer
<mvn071> welke browser?
<joris> firefox 7
<joris> moonlight 4 preview
<mvn071> moonlight heeft daar geen support voor probeer chrome wel
<DustyMonk> moonlight werkt prima bij mij, enkel de tijdsbalk niet
<DustyMonk> waar het aantal minuten wordt aangegeven
<joris> met rtl4?
<DustyMonk> nog niet geprobeerd
<joris> rtl4 nieuws site gaat het mij om
<joris> Moonlight werkt trouwens op zich wel , want alle demo's op hun site doen het
<mvn071> er lijken veel verschillende servside implementatie zijn, ik heb veel zien crashen/hangen etc,etc en heb het opgegeven...
<mvn071> niet iets wat ik gebruiker durf aan te bieden...
<joris> Dustymonk wil je deze link eens proberen: http://www.rtl.nl/xl/#/u/bf16d134-b606-4f3b-8b23-cd8f6934098d/
<mvn071> niet iets wat ik gebruikers durf aan te bieden...
<DustyMonk>  idd, rtl4 gaat niet, maar ze zeggen er zelfs iets over, dus het is geweten
<joris> Is dat zo, zeggen ze er iets over?
<joris> Bij mij hangt het gewoon, zonder mededeling
<DustyMonk> http://imagebin.org/177637
<DustyMonk> stream start ook niet
<joris> ok, dat is eigenlijk meer een chrome issue. Gebruik je trouwens chromium of echt google chrome?
<DustyMonk> chromium, open source
<joris> Dat de stream niet start is natuurlijk wel een moonlight issue.
<DustyMonk> op andere sites wel
<joris> Misschien dat ik ze vanavond rtl eens mail stuur.
<DustyMonk> goed idee
<mandje> hallo mensen
<mandje> ik heb een nieuwe ubuntu geinstalleerd waar een backup  /home van user ´abc´ naar terug gezet moet worden. nu heb ik per ongeluk in die nieuwe installatie niet user ´abc´ maar user ´erik´ aangemaakt.  de inhoud van /home ´abc´ wordt nu naar /home ´erik´ gekopieerd.  kan ik hierna ´erik´ veranderen naar ´abc´ en heeft het gevolgen als ik dat niet doe?
<DustyMonk> denk het niet, want ook in alle sub-directories verwijst alles naar erik
<DustyMonk> doe maar eens locate erik
<warddr> Weet iemand waar ik de commando's van de programma's die je via de unity-menubalk oproept kan vinden?
<joris> warddr: ik weet het niet zeker, maar volgens mij kun de meeste launchers vinden onder /usr/share/applications en dan klik je op het logo onder properties
<warddr> joris, bedankt, daar staan ze inderdaad!
<joris> nou niet allemaal in elk geval, een aantal staan ook nog onder .local/share/applications in mijn home folder...
<warddr> die dat ik nodig heb stond in /usr/share, ik kan dus voorlopig voort, bedankt!
<MeFra> Hoi Iedereen, Weet iemand een prg om dit kanaal op een smartphone te volgen? Werk nu met Xchat
<MeFra> Ter aanvulling Xchat op een desktop!
<_Ian> remote desktop
<_Ian> :P
<CasW> Hoe bedoel je ter aanvulling, en welke smartphone?
<Bertjuh1> wmirc is een goed programmatje
<Bertjuh1> als je windows mobile hebt
<MeFra> Ter aanvulling bedoel ik dat ik dit kanaal nu via een desktopcomputer volg maar wil het ook graag op mijn Galaxy S volgen
<Bertjuh1> en anders zsirc
<Bertjuh1> http://zsirc.com/
<MeFra> Heb geen Windows maar Android!
<CasW> Eeh, wacht even, ik gebruik dacht ik AndroIRC op de tablet. Al ben ik daar niet helemáál tevreden over, hij verliest soms verbinding, maar ik vrees dat dat aan de tablet ligt.
<CasW> Hmm, nee, tablet is hier niet binnen handbereik.
<MeFra> CasW: Kzal straks eens gaan kijken alvast bedankt voor je reactie!
<CasW> Geen dank!
<mandje> [14:33] <mandje> ik heb een nieuwe ubuntu geinstalleerd waar een backup  /home van user ´abc´ naar terug gezet moet worden. nu heb ik per ongeluk in die nieuwe installatie niet user ´abc´ maar user ´erik´ aangemaakt.  de inhoud van /home ´abc´ wordt nu naar /home ´erik´ gekopieerd.  kan ik hierna ´erik´ veranderen naar ´abc´ en heeft het gevolgen als ik dat niet doe?
<mandje> [14:37] <DustyMonk> denk het niet, want ook in alle sub-directories verwijst alles naar erik [14:38] <DustyMonk> doe maar eens locate erik
<mandje> dan kan ik waarschijnlijk het beste een nieuwe user ´abc' aanmaken en de inhoud van /home ´erik´ daarheen moven?
<TheLastProject> Dit "ThisIsTheCountdown" ding is nogal overdreven, is een hele ARG geworden XD
<exalt> hallo
<exalt> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<exalt> ik heb een probleem
<exalt> ik probeer ubuntu op een pc van mijn grootvader te installeren maar hij doet t niet
<OerHeks> op welk punt doet hij het niet ?
<exalt> het opstarten
<exalt> heb ik wel de goede linux met ubuntu ?
<DustyMonk> probeer eens lubuntu he
<OerHeks> heb je de kast al eens opengemaakt ?
<DustyMonk> licht en luchtig
<OerHeks> ja, lucht, fan schoonblazen
<exalt> OerHeks: de kast ? het is een TS1000
<exalt> hij is van mijn grootvader, duh....
<Firestrikers> Goeieavond
<Firestrikers> Is er hier een persoon die me wat op weg kan helpen met DD tool
<warddr> Firestrikers, ik ken er een kleine basis van, wat wil je ermee bereiken?
<Firestrikers> Ik had een dual boot, win7 en ubuntu
<Firestrikers> sda4 was swap en sda5 was men ext partitie
<Firestrikers> sda5 heb ik in een .img bestand gekopieerd
<Firestrikers> Omdat ik deze in een logical wou zetten
<Firestrikers> samen met de swap
<Firestrikers> stel, ik zet met dd de img terug naar een nieuwe partitie, wordt het filesystem dan meegekopieert?
<warddr> van swap moet je geen backup nemen, dat is eigenlijk een soort vluchtige data, zoals je ram geheugen zelf, maar dat ter zijde
<Firestrikers> gelukkig want dat was ook mijn redenering :D
<Firestrikers> daarom heb ik nu maar 1 img van m'n data
<Firestrikers> maar als ik nu m'n img terug plaat op een schijf, mag dat een RAW schijf zijn, of gelijk welk filesystem?
<warddr> Firestrikers, ik denk het wel, maar ik laat dit liever door iemand beantwoorden die hier meer van kent, voor ik je je pc laat mismeesteren
<Firestrikers> hmm ok
<Firestrikers> en stel dat ik dit terug plaats, en dat de filesystem wel wordt gekopieeert, dan zit ik met een lege swap partitie dat ik zelf maak en de nieuwe ext partitie, hoe maak ik nu dat ik ervan kan booten?
<Firestrikers> m'n grub stond op sda1 vroeger
<warddr> Firestrikers, grub opnieuw installeren, dat kan met behulp van een live-cd
<warddr> ik zal de link eens zoeken
<Firestrikers> ok, en grub moet sowieso ?
<Firestrikers> ben tamelijk leek in linux
<warddr> Grub is de bootloader, die zorgt ervoor dat linux gestart wordt, er is ook een alteranatief, lilo, maar die wordt bij ubuntu niet vaak gebruikt
<warddr> hier is de link om grub goed te zetten, gewoon die met de live-cd is de gemakkelijkste:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Firestrikers> ahzo, en de win 7 bootloader, heeft deze ook de mogelijkheid ubuntu te booten?
<Snicksie> in bepaalde gevallen wel Firestrikers, maar lang niet altijd ;)
<Snicksie> met de wubi-installatie wordt dat gedaan
<warddr> Firestrikers, maar andersom werkt wel altijd, grub kan wel windows booten
<Firestrikers> :p easybcd heb ik ng gebruikt voor win7 en winxp en zag telkens die optie voor linux, maar dan zie ik dat je grub moe selecteren
<Firestrikers> vroeger bootte ik win7 en ubuntu met grub 2 maar plots is er iets misgegeaan met die 11 update en kon niet meer in windoos
<Firestrikers> zal link eerst eens lezen
<Firestrikers> de grub, waar installeer ik dat t beste?
<Cees> de hoesjes voor 11.10 zijn er al, nu 11.10 zelf nog :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A11.10_artwork
<warddr> op je primaire harde schijf
<Firestrikers> ja, op d mbr van de schijf zelf
<Firestrikers> ofzoiets?
<Firestrikers> Nu, kzal er eens aan beginnen, bdankt, je hebt al wat duidelijker gemaakt
<supaBabe> een windows pc met virtualbox waarin ubuntu draait. hoe krijg je die via samba communicerend met elkaar?
<OerHeks> daar heeft vbox een wiki over > https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Sharing_files_on_OSE
<supaBabe> er is vanuit windows alleen een netwerk aansluiting naar modem er is geen router. en ubuntu in VB heeft ook internet toegang.
<supaBabe> oh bedankt OerHeks. heb ik zeker niet goed genoeg gezocht.
<JanC> supaBabe: er zit al een Windows filesharing ingebouwd in VirtualBox zelf?
<supaBabe> JanC: bedoel je daar misschien de 'shared folder facility' mee?
<JanC> supaBabe: ja, zoiets heet het?
<JanC> anyway, ik ga slapen  ☺
<warddr> Heeft er hier toevallig iemand ervaring met het installeren van player / stage ?
<supaBabe> ik vind dat nogal verwarrend die aparte facility.  zou liever zien dat er standaard samba communicatie is. of ben ik dan dom beig?
<OerHeks> wat je wil. de share functie is sneller denk ik ..
<erkan^> wow ik heb 28 punten behaald tegen andere persoon
<supaBabe> ik zal es moeten doorgronden hoe 'shared folder' nou precies werkt denk ik. google naar meer duidelijke uitleg.
<DustyMonk> supaBabe: ben jij nixie pixel?
<supaBabe> DustyMonk: nee.  ben jij Jack the Ripper?
<Cees> supaBabe, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VirtualBoxNetwerk
<supaBabe> Cees: bedankt. dies fijn!
<DustyMonk> supaBabe: ja
<totimkopf> ik vind de geek meisjes lekker hoor
<DustyMonk> to geek or not to geek
<totimkopf> die is geen vraag maar het antwoord
<JanC> DustyMonk & totimkopf: gedraag je aub
<totimkopf> ik dacht dat je aan het slapen was
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-07
<Vancha> hey mensen :D
<mvn071> iemand hier exvaring met psql checks voor xymon ?
<OrangeTux> heeft er al iemand ervaringen met 11.10 beta 2?
<OerHeks> ja, er zitten nog bugs in
<burn> heeft iemand een idee waar ik cdrdao haal met mp3 support?
<Bertjuh1> moet ik voor 64 bit 32 bit deinstalleren?
<jpjacobs> hu?
<jpjacobs> nee voor 64 bit moet je 64 bits versie installeren
<jpjacobs> ah had de de gemist
<Bertjuh1> ::p
<jpjacobs> euh, je kan ze naast elkaar zetten
<Bertjuh1> nah ik verwijer de 32 bits wel
<jpjacobs> maar meestal maakt het geen sikkepit uit of je nu de 64 bit versie gebruikt of niet (ten zij je echt dingen gaat doen die 4+ GB geheugen nodig hebben, of echt gigantische data structuren te verwerken krijgen)
<jpjacobs> allee 3+ GB
<JanC> je kan met de 32-bits ook > 4 GiB gebruiken
<JanC> als je de -pae kernel installeert toch
<Bertjuh1> ik hou het bij de 32 bits
<Bertjuh1> maar wat lijkt het meest op limewire?
<JanC> Bertjuh1: wat wil je vooral met je PC doen?
<Bertjuh1> ik onderhoudt webstores en maak achtergronden met gimp enzo
<JanC> dan lijkt de 64-bits mij niet nodig
<JanC> tenzij je achtergronden maakt die 2 GiB groot zijn of zo  ;)
<Bertjuh1> nah :P
<JanC> maar 64-bits is vooral ook sneller voor bepaalde zaken
<JanC> vb. video-encoding
<Bertjuh1> ja dat weet ik daarom zat ik daaraan tedenken
<JanC> of andere zaken die voordeel hebben van de extra beschikbare CPU-registers
<JanC> aan de andere kant worden je pointers dan groter, wat meer geheugengebruik geeft
<JanC> en er past ook minder code in je CPU cache daardoor
<jpjacobs> :p conclusie: Als ge geen grootschalige wetenschappelijke of iets andere berekeningen moet doen, ist niet de moeite om over te schakelen
<JanC> ideaal zou eigenlijk zijn dat je een 64-bits kernel met 32-bits apps zou gebruiken, met enkel 64-bits apps voor specifieke doeleinden
<JanC> (er wordt aan gewerkt om dat mogelijk te maken)
<JanC> allez, is eigenlijk nu al mogelijk, maar het pakketsysteem moet daarvoor aangepast worden etc.
<jpjacobs> dat zou idd mooi zijn: geen overhead als je geen 64 bit nodig hebt :p
<Bertjuh1> maar wat lijkt het meest op limewire?
<TheLastProject> eMule?
<TheLastProject> Dat is de enige waarvan ik weet dat ie op Linux draait
<TheLastProject> Frostwire is gebaseerd op Limewire, maar weet niet waar die op draaid
<Bertjuh1> frostwire ben ik net aan het installeren
<Bertjuh1> die is op linux
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay
<TheLastProject> Probleem opgelost
<Bertjuh1> yup
<jk> iemand enig idee waarom ubuntu 11.10 de door mijn dhcp server geserveerde dns servers negeert en er zelf een paar verzint?
<JanC> jk: lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat het er "verzint"?
<jk> ja, het lijkt iets als opendns te gebruiken oid, maar ik zie ff niet waar ik dat uit zet :)
<JanC> eh, lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat Ubuntu dat zelf zo instelt, zonder jouw hulp?
<jk> tja, het is een verse installatie, ik heb zelf nog niks ingesteld
<Bertjuh1> als het goed s kun je het instellen bij die 2 pijltjes op je werkbalk
<Bertjuh1> en dan verbindingen bewerken
<JanC> Bertjuh1: dat verklaart nog niet waarom dat zo ingesteld staat
<Bertjuh1> nee maar 11.10 is een beta versie |?
<JanC> jk: is dat server of desktop install?
<JanC> Bertjuh1:
<jk> JanC: desktop
<JanC> Bertjuh1: beta moet ook geen rare dingen doen hé
<jk> en ik gebruik "gewoon" network-manager
<JanC> jk: je hebt totaal niks aangepast in NM?
<Bertjuh1> JanC: dat klopt maar daarom heet het ook beta :P
<jk> JanC: nope
<JanC> Bertjuh1: beta betekent dat het moet werken zoals de finale versie, modulo bugs, en ik zie geen reden waarom de finale versie dit zou moeten doen
<Bertjuh1> nee ik ook niet , daarom wacht ik maar even op de finale versie
<JanC> Bertjuh1: *zucht*
<Bertjuh1> maar mischien heeft die met installeren iets aan gevinkt?
<JanC> jk: al eens in LP gekeken?
<JanC> of daar bugs over bestaan?
<OerHeks> welke dns neemt hij aan dan, jk ? je gateway ?
<JanC> hij zegt OpenDNS?
<jk> OerHeks: nee, 212.54.40.25 en 212.54.35.25
<jk> JanC: "iets als OpenDNS" :)
<OerHeks> ah juist.
<JanC> dat is gewwon je ISP?
<JanC> Ziggo
<JanC> volgens mij geeft je DNS de verkeerde door dan
<JanC> je DHCP
<JanC> of je hebt 2 DHCP...
<jk> eh... wtf... even op het modem kijken
<JanC> nu ja, "verkeerde"
<JanC> hangt er van af wat je wilde  ;)
<jk> 192.168.1.3 ;-)
<JanC> en je ISP is niet "iets als OpenDNS"  :P
<jk> hmz, dhcp server op modem staat uit
<jk> volgens mij zijn 212.54.40.25 en 212.54.35.25 ook niet van ziggo
<OerHeks> ja, dat zijn ze wel, volgens mij
<misnix2> klopt
<misnix2> whois geeft:    inetnum:        212.54.40.0 - 212.54.40.31
<misnix2> netname:        ZIGGO-INFRA-2-TB-SLB
<jk> ah ja... weird
<jk> meh, het lijkt idd wel of dat ziggo modem toch dhcp responses stuurt, ondanks dat het uitstaat in de config...
<JanC> lol
<jk> ieg geen ubuntu issue :)
<JanC> eh, zet die config niet je hele NAT uit of zo?
<OerHeks> als je niks instelt, vind ik het heel netjes dat je toch ziggo's dns krijgt.
<jk> OerHeks: nou ja, ik heb voor mijn draadloos netwerk gekozen, en de wpa phrase ingevoerd
<OerHeks> is het een modem/wlan in 1 ?
<jk> yep, een ubee kabelmodem+wlan geval
<LunaMan> is er iemand ?
<LunaMan> someone out there  ?
<OerHeks>  
<hansw>  
<hansw> Alle sind schlafen, dies ist ein Ensche.de channel, wir sind alle in ruhe
<OerHeks> ach so
<hansw> ja, zo laat ga ik niet meer op de spelling letten, en nu weer ontopic graag :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-08
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> ik wil dit > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du-tt5tZimY
<OerHeks> :P
<OerHeks> zal wel lukken met Ubuntu studio 64 bit met een RT kernel ?
<hansw> rt lijkt me sowieso wel nuttig voor zoiets
<OerHeks> ik ga er van droomen, truste :-)
<DustyMon1> test
<ertai_NL> ikel
<DustyMon1> test ik els of test jij ze
<ertai_NL> wie is els?
<MarcV> lol
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, KDE 4.7.2. komt als update bij release 11.10
<Piratelv> mooi, zit er op te wachten.
<OerHeks> ah jij draait ook KDE ?
<Piratelv> op me laptop wel. Ik wou daar graag 11.04 op hebben maar geen unity.
<OerHeks> lastig soms, omdat er geen open Kubuntu-nl channel is
<Piratelv> red me tot nu toe aardig, dus mis het niet echt.
<OerHeks> cool, docu is voldoende dus
<Piratelv> forums ;)  Nog niet een keer bj de docu app geweest.
<hansw> oi
<hansw> erkan^, leuk spelletje
<brilserver_> hela
<brilserver_> Ik heb op 2 de zelfde laptops xubuntu geinstalleerd. Bij een krijg ik voor het opstarten een foutmelding, hij start wel gewoon door.
<brilserver_> hoop tekst, iig staat erin: open /dev/null failed no such file or dirextory
<OerHeks> grinnik, /dev/null is een prachtige folder
<brilserver_> ja ik ken hem
<brilserver_> maar gewoon simpel weg even aanmaken?
<OerHeks> vreemd, zal wel iets fout zijn gegaan met installeren
<brilserver_> want ik snap niet zo goed hoe dit fout gaat
<brilserver_> zal ik anders ff opnieuw installeren?
<brilserver_> ipv mapje aanmaken
<OerHeks> heb je geen /dev/null ?
<brilserver_> nee
<brilserver_> ik instal hem wel ff opnieuw, kleine moeite
<OerHeks> die /dev/null is een 'bestand' maar ook weer niet.
<OerHeks> als je die niet hebt, is er goed wat mis
<Piratelv> mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3
<brilserver_> ja maar het is een schone install
<brilserver_> dus vreemd dat hij er niet is, ik ga maar ff voor herinstall, laptop is toch nog leeg.
<OerHeks> tja, fouten op de hdd, of een storinkje ergens
<brilserver_> en vraag van andere orde, al eens gegoogled maar kwam er niet helemaal uit
<brilserver_> is het makkelijk om die keyring auto te laten aanmelden?
<OerHeks> als je er geen pass in zet, ja
<brilserver_> wifi connect automatisch maar elke keer moet je die keyring ingeven, laptop ligt gewoon thuis en gaat nooit meer, geen veiligheid isssue verder.
<brilserver_> ah, leeg pass kan gewoon :)
<OerHeks> jups
<brilserver_> ik ben nu toch aan het herinstalleren dus dan pakken we die meteen mee
<OerHeks> ik snap ook niet dat je keyring niet aan je inlog gekoppelt word. ( wat je zou mogen verwachtten )
<brilserver_> ik gebruik ubuntu alleen op me servertje, heb nu xubuntu op laptop van me vriendin en haar broertje gezet en moet zeggen, het is toch wel een compleet pakket ansich. De simpele gebruiker moet zich ermee kunnen redden.
<brilserver_> hij is nu inclusief ze laptop op het vliegtuig naar urganda gestapt, hopelijk snapt ie alles.
<OerHeks> zolang ze daar 220v hebben, zal het wel goed gaan
<brilserver_> eee pc' s werken op 12 ook d8 ik
<brilserver_> Na herinstal doet hij het nog steeds, hij jankte ook bij afsluiten over wat sectors.
<brilserver_> De HD zal wel brakkie zijn
<brilserver_> Iemand een tip om dat te testen of je bad sectors hebt?
<OerHeks> testdisk
<brilserver_> danke
<erkan^> idd hansw (-:
<curahack> Goedenmorgen, ik heb een vraag over IPTables
<curahack> ik moet alle connecties via de default gateway laten lopen met uitzondering van de connecties naar port 5060, die moeten naar interface tun0
<fats> Goedeavond,kan ikhier vragen stellen ?
<studyurnme> dat kan
<OerHeks> :-)
<misnix> sterker nog, daar is dit kanaal voor bedoeld, vragen en antwoorden of ik-weet-het-nieten
<OerHeks> jups, niet iedereen is naar Nick & Simon
<misnix> nick en simon?
<OerHeks> die wel, natuurlijk.
<misnix> ik bedoel meer te vraqgen wie dat zijn :)
<OerHeks> uhh zit niet in de repository's dus ik denk dat ik offtopic ben
<fats> Ik heb het idee dat m'n fire wall niet helemaal betrouwbaar is,via wlan
<OerHeks> welke beveiliging heb je ingesteld, Wep of WPA2 ?
<fats> Moet er bij vertellen dat ik nog een rookie ben ,ubuntu draait nu een week na +- een jaar geklooi
<fats> De vrbinding heeft geen beveiliging verteld het systeem vandaar dat ik twijfel
<OerHeks> de beveiliging stel je in, in je router
<OerHeks> de firewall in je router is normaal ook voldoende..
<fats> Die staat bij de buren... dus dat kan niet
<OerHeks> ga je meer dingen doen, een service draaien op je ubuntu, dan is een firewall ( of een gui naar iptables) handig
<OerHeks> ah zo, ze bieden je een onbeveiligde wifi aan
<OerHeks> hmm ja
<fats> Zou een ssl verbinding helpen/?
<OerHeks> dat durf ik zo niet te zeggen..
<fats> Maar zou ik onder ubuntu meer risico lopen dan onder windows/vista,
<OerHeks> hmm nee, een poort die ubuntu niet gebruikt, kan ook niet geopend worden
<DustyMonk> fats: linux is veiliger dan win
<OerHeks> je risico ligt ergens anders, je verbinding is niet te garanderen.
<fats> dat is eigenlijk ook de rede dat ik er zoveel tijd ingepropt heb ;)
<fats> Het risico loop ik met paypal ed gegevens die gevoelig zijn,die gaan dus niet over deze pc
<OerHeks> voor ubuntu heb je eenvoudige en doeltreffende firewall gui's, want ip tables zit al in den kernel > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuFirewall
<misnix> paypal en zo doe ik absoluut niet met windows maar met linux
<OerHeks> jups, je browser in anoniem mode opstarten en alleen die sessie daar op draaien.
<fats> tja brouwsers welke is het beste ? ik gebruik nu opera en midori
<OerHeks> opera firefox 7-8 chrome chromium ( mijn favoriet)
<misnix> alles is beter dan ie ;-)
<OerHeks> ik vergeet er vast wel een paar ..
<JanC> fats: waar krijg je die melding over niet-beveiligde verbinding?
<fats> @janC/Onder het icoontje rechts boven.
<JanC> fats: aha, dat is dus inderdaad de WiFi-verbinding
<JanC> de meeste websites die betalingen vereisen, of op een andere manier private info, zullen wel HTTPS gebruiken (en dat kan je controleren in je browser)
<OerHeks> de buren bieden hem een onbeveiligde wifi aan, JanC
<OerHeks> als client een WPA verbinding afdwingen lukt niet, dacht ik
<JanC> wel, hij kan de buren vragen dat in te stellen...
<fats> Er is toch een verschil tussen wlan en wifi,bij wifi weet je bijna altijd zeker dat het systeem achter de verbinding redelijk safe is,bij wlan(de buen weet je nooit hoveel kaas de beheeder er van heeft gegeten
<OerHeks> nee wlan is wifi
<erkan^> dat klopt
<JanC> eh, WiFi is een vorm van WLAN  ;)
<erkan^> wlan = wireless lan (-:
<JanC> er bestaan ook andere WLAN-protocols uiteraard
<JanC> maar die zijn niet echt relevant hier
<fats> Ik heb niet de plannen om te gaan lopen vragen,(aan de buren)heeft u soms u draadloos netwerk niet beveiligd?
<OerHeks> je hebt soorten wlan , 11, 54, G, N,  idd niet belangrijk zonder encrypty
<JanC> fats: eh?
<OerHeks> ow je weet niet wiens netwerk :-D
<OerHeks> LoLz
<JanC> fats: je weet toch dat het illegaal is om zonder toestemming een WLAN die niet van jou is te gebruiken?
<OerHeks> je zit op ziggo , doe maar eens www.watismijnip.nl
<fats> Ja ,maar ik doe geen rare dingen...
<JanC> fats: dat doet er niet toe
<JanC> (en verder is de kans groot dat die buren je verbinding aan het afluisteren zijn natuurlijk :P )
<erkan^> vorige keer heb ik meegemaakt dat ik heb gebruik van een onbeveiligde verbinding gemaakt toen ik had nog geen eigen internetverbinding :p
<misnix2> ieder foordeel hep se nadeel
<JanC> waarom zou je anders tegenwoordig nog een beveiligde WiFi beschikbaar stellen?  :P
<JanC> onbeveiligde
<OerHeks> mijn wifi is onklaar gemaakt door de laatste ubuntu-nl-offtopic meeting .. zucht
<erkan^> misschien heeft hij geen eigen Wi-FI
<fats> Ik heb mijn oor weleens teluister gelegd,en het zijn hele normale mensen
<JanC> ik stel voor dat je even opzoekt wat de straffen voor computervredebreuk in Nederland zijn, aangezien wij perfect kunnen opzoeken wie je buren zijn...  ;-)
<fats> Ik weet wat het verschil is tussen computervredebreuk en het gebruik maken van een onbeveiligd netwerk,ik doe niet aan gegevens diefstal of hacken
<JanC> fats: het gebruiken van een onbeveiligd netwerk is computervredebreuk, diefstal van elektriciteit, en nog een paar andere misdrijven
<fats> Dan moet het ook stafbaar zijn om een onbeveiligd netwerk openbaar te stellen.
<fats> Uitlokken is ook fout ! toch ?
<JanC> dus het feit dat kranten in een krantenwinkel niet achter slot en grendel liggen is "uilokking"?  :P
<JanC> +t
<JanC> (uitlokken is enkel fout, in sommige landen, als de politie het doet)
<fats> Nee want dat is in de winkel,daar moet je gewoon betalen
<JanC> ah, bij je buur mag je dus alles stelen wat niet in z'n brandcast zit?
<JanC> brandkast
<hansw> tuurlijk, mag altijd
<JanC> fats: een internetverbinding in Nederland is goedkoper dan in zowat elk ander land ter wereld, dus die van je buur gebruiken is er wel erg over...
<JanC> en al al helemaal als het voor meer dan een paar dagen terwijl je wacht op je eigen verbinding is
<fats> Nee,tuurlijk niet,trouwens ik steel niks maar dat doet m'n laptop.Endie kan er ook niks aan doen omdat de producent van de wlan adaptor het zo gemaakt heeft ,en geeft acer weer de schuld,en acer zegt weten wij veel
<JanC> fats: jij bent verantwoordelijk voor wat je laptop doet
<hansw> mijn fiets ging zomaar de snelweg op, kan ik het helpen dat er daardoor een vrachtwagen een bus met 50 passagiers raakte
<OerHeks> mijn snijbrander ging pardoes door de kluis :-D
<hansw> hehe
<hansw> dat ding hoort toch een brandje tegen te houden? nou mooi niet, ik zou de verzekering bellen en je kluisgeld laten storneren
<fats> mń logeer kamer kweekte zomaar 1 klilo wiet ....ok ik snap het
<OerHeks> nee, onbeveiligde wlan gebruiken is niet slim imho
<fats> Er ging een gerucht door de lucht dat internet vrijmoest zijn,voor iddereen
<viezerd> zelfs voor de buren ! :)
<JanC> internet ja, een specifieke aansluiting erop is niet hetzelfde
<OerHeks> de straat is ook vrij, doch ge betaald belasting voor de aankleding.
<viezerd> ik heb ook een onbeveiligd wlan, genaamd ROOTKIT
<fats> Ik geef toe dat ik weet dat ik fout zit,en ik betaal belasting
<OerHeks> oernet .. hoezo origineel
<fats> Maar veizerd,met die ROOTKID kan je rare dingen doen
<viezerd> welnee, iedereen is welkom
<OerHeks> als je gratis beveiligd aanbied, maak dan je SSID iets als "pass12345"
<erkan^> iemand moet zorgen dat iemand moet beveilgde netwerken instellen, als iemand doet niks, dan kan je makkelijk gratis surfen, is dat misbruikt? :/
<viezerd> OerHeks: wat dacht je van 'admin' ;)
<viezerd> 9 van de 10 zal pass admin gaan testen
<OerHeks> ik gebruik hele coupletten van het wilhelmus, de eerste letters daarvan natuurlijk
<OerHeks> oeps
<fats> Bter iets van sepultura
<viezerd> erkan^: zolang het gewoon 'gebruik' is vind _ik_ het geen misbruik
<fats> streepjes codes,en dan gemixt
<fats> Makkelijk terug te vinden
<erkan^> ik heb één keer meegemaakt lol
<fats> tussen je boodschappen
<erkan^> kon niet kijken van wie was een eigenaar van wlan :
<erkan^> :p
<DustyMonk> fats: aanvankelijk was internet vrij, maar een zekere bill gates heeft het gecommercialiseerd
<OerHeks> softwareschrijver leven van lucht.
<JanC> eh, Bill Gates was zowat de laatste om het te commercialiseren (en dan nog)
<fats> krijgen we hem wel,basterd
<OerHeks> ...
<OerHeks> tot nu toe bent u zelf schuldig, en is er niks bewezen dat bill gates ooit gestolen heeft.
<DustyMonk> dat was in een docu over de internet revolutie, ik vergeet de titel
<DustyMonk> MSN was bedoeld om een volledig 'internet' te worden, parallel aan dat wat wij kennen
<OerHeks> owja 1 ding, stacker, die heeft hij gejat, rechtzaak verloren, betaald, en de zaak gekocht.
<JanC> het was een parallel netwerk idd., maar had niks met internet te maken
<JanC> het is overigens ook totaal geflopt
<JanC> OerHeks: er is wel meer wat MS gejat heeft  ;)
<JanC> OerHeks: 3D editor software van een Franse firma en zo  ;)
<JanC> stacker, dat was enkel patenten IIRC
<JanC> (en ik ben sowieso geen voorstander van dat soort patenten)
<JanC> bij die software ging het over de source code zelf
<DustyMonk> het is The Virtual Revolution
<fats> Nu ?
<fats> Met android versus i...
<JanC> fats: weet je, je kan nog steeds gratis inbelinternet gebruiken via edpnet ook...  ☺
<JanC> http://www.edpnet.be/plugins/downloads/edpfreeNL.ins voor Nederland
<JanC> http://www.edpnet.nl/thuis/internet/Internet-Onderweg/free-edpnet
<fats> Is dat ook voor mobiel ?
<JanC> nee
<JanC> denk ik toch niet
<OerHeks> mcdonalds, bibliotheek, zelfs het leger des heils heeft wifi :-D
<JanC> of je kan gewoon je buren vragen natuurlijk
<JanC> stel voor gratis wifi van hen in ruil voor hun router te beveiligen  :P
<DustyMonk> wat ik mij afvraag: de 4 grote zuilen zijn debian, fedora, slackware en redhat, maar waar zit suse dan?
<fats> Dat vind ik een goed plan,maar wie zijn het ?
<JanC> DustyMonk: huh?  Fedora = Red Hat
<DustyMonk> ik bedoel gentoo
<JanC> ik denk niet dat Gentoo zo heel erg belangrijk is?
<DustyMonk> hm
<JanC> en Suse was ooit gebaseerd op Slackware maar is later een hoop zaken van RH gaan overnemen IIRC
<DustyMonk> ah
<JanC> sowieso, Suse is belangrijker dan Gentoo  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, ChromeOS is min of meer Gentoo-based, dat maakt Gentoo misschien ietsje belangrijker dan vroeger...
<fats> Mag ik vragen wat Suse presies is ?
<OerHeks> dan heb je oracle nog met zijn linux fork
<JanC> Oracle Linux is zo goed als een RH-kloon
<OerHeks> veel mensen weten niet eens, dat microsoft enorm veel bijdrage doet aan de linux kernel.
<OerHeks> grinnik
<DustyMonk> die wordt 'unbreakable linux" genoemd
<ward_> hoe log ik de output van screen?
<JanC> OerHeks: "enorm veel" als in veel lijnen die ze lat'er niet maintainen?  :P
<ward_> terwijl ik interactie behoudt idealiter
<OerHeks> u wilt uw scherm recorden ?
<ward_> neuh de output van screen
<JanC> ward_: lees de documentatie van 'screen' (als je dat bedoelt)
<ward_> ik ben met iets verbonden over rs232
<ward_> JanC, heb screen --help gedaan en zie nisk van log file ofzo in de output
<ward_> daarom ben ik komen vragen
<DustyMonk> -L
<DustyMonk> tells screen to turn on automatic output logging for the windows.
<JanC> ward_: je hebt duidelijk niet de manpage bekeken dan?
<JanC> kijk, DustyMonk deed er <1 seconde over
<DustyMonk> http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/screen.1.php
<ward_> JanC, nope dacht dat er in de output van alle mogelijke flags alles zou staan
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-09
<JanC> ward_: de screen manpage is bijna 3500 lijnen lang (en de volledige documentatie waarschijnlijk nog langer)
<DustyMonk> ik ben hier ook met screen (irssi)
<JanC> lijkt me niet dat je dat allemaal wil tonen met --help  :P
<ward_> zal ik anders ff men excuses aanbieden dati k hier een vraag heb durven stellen?
<JanC> ward_: ik heb even gekeken en het staat zelfs in "screen --help"
<JanC> ward_: en vragen stellen mag, maar als ik vraag de documentatie even te lezen (omdat er verschillende opties zijn die daar verband mee houden, vb. hoe en waar te loggen, het aan/uit-schakelen terwijl screen draait, etc. etc.), dan is het wel handig als je dat ook doet  ;)
<JanC> dan kan je alsnog extra vragen stellen als je iets niet begrijpt, trouwens
<JanC> screen heeft overigens ook de mogelijkheid om een screenshot ("hardcopy") te maken en zo
<ward_> "zoek in de 3500 pagina's" klinkt een beetje negatief
<JanC> 3500 *lijnen*
<JanC> en sowieso zit er een zoekfunctie in...
<JanC> (of je die nu via je browser of via man/less leest)
<misnix2> hm, iedere keer als JanC begint te mopperen vlieg ik eruit :-|
<OerHeks> shift F1 heet F13
<fats> en wat komt er na F24 ?
<viezerd> FF
<fats> Volgens mij vloog ik er ook uit,of mis ik wat ?
<fats> 99g bedankt,ik heb wat leesvoer,tot snel
<brilserver_> Ik draai windows vista en heb mijn hele schijf getruecrypt. Nu wens ik een dual boot met Ubuntu. Hoe ga ik dat fixen zodat ik direct na invoeren van mijn truecrypt wachtwoord kiest welke ik wil booten?
<trijntje> brilserver_: ik weet niet of dat wel kan
<OerHeks>  
<szal>  
<brilserver_> De keuze bedoel je icm. truecrypt?
<OerHeks> ik weet bijna zeker dat het niet kan.
<brilserver_> Gewone dual boot is geen punt maar icm. truecypt is het lastig?
<OerHeks> heel goed
<brilserver_> Ik heb bijv. wel nog andere HD's erin
<brilserver_> maar ik moet wel de data van de truecypt schijf kunnen lezen.
<misnix> http://www.google.com/search?q=boeket&hl=en&rls=ig&biw=1236&bih=801&gbv=2&source=lnms&ei=8o2RTv6VJcOh-QaloPXfCg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=1&ved=0CC4Q_AUoAA#pq=truecrypt+dual+boot+ubuntu+windows+%2Bvista&hl=en&cp=21&gs_id=e&xhr=t&q=truecrypt+dual+boot+%2Bubuntu+windows+%2Bvista&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&rls=ig&gbv=2&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=truecrypt+dual+boot+%2Bubuntu+windows+%2Bvista&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=b12f5e501efbd0e
<misnix> 5&biw=1236&bih=801
<trijntje> brilserver_: ik denk dat het het makkelijkste is om ubuntu op een andere partitie te installeren, die niet versleuteld is
<misnix> 250000+ resultaten
<misnix> hm, tinyurl
<trijntje> ubuntu kan je ook met eigen enryptie installeren, dus het is dan even veilig. Ik heb geen idee of je dan bij de vista partitie kunt komen, misschien als je truecrypt in ubuntu installeert?
<brilserver_> Klopt misnix, maar mijn technische kennis is nog niet altijd wat het moet zijn + mijn engels ook niet. Voor mijn andere ubuntu projecten liep ik vast voor ik hier kwam en wat goede tips kreeg, vandaar dat ik altijd hier eerst even kijk wat mogelijk is.
<brilserver_> ik ga dat gewoon eens proberen zo.
<misnix> http://tinyurl.com/6drxbwu
<brilserver_> Cd erin, andere hd aanwijzen en dan kan er weinig fout gaan lijkt me.
<misnix> :)
<trijntje> brilserver_: zorg dat je een goede backup hebt!
<brilserver_> ja dat is ook mijn angst, ik moet wel gewoon op mijn windows normaal kunnen blijven werken.
<trijntje> brilserver_: er kan flink wat foutgaan, als grub de speciale truecrypt-bootloader overschrijft kan je niet meer bij vista komen ;)
<brilserver_> Wellicht die HD er even uithalen?
<trijntje> dan is die wel veilig ja, maar ik neem aan dat je een beetje makkelijk tussen ubuntu en vista wilt kunnen wisselen?
<brilserver_> ja
<brilserver_> heb nu xubuntu en ubuntu op hobby projectjes ingezet maar wil het nu wel eens testen op me desktop
<brilserver_> maar een keuze scherm bij booten is wel mogelijk voor truecrypt bijv?
<brilserver_> Want ik wil sowieso dat me data met truecrypt beveiligd is.
<trijntje> brilserver_: volgens mij kan je linux niet met truecrypt beveiligen
<brilserver_> nee, maar dat hoeft ook niet ansich.
<brilserver_> Me windows schijf want daar staat me data op.
<OerHeks> ik geef geen enkele garantie.
<OerHeks> *tenzij je de schijf loskoppelt
<trijntje> http://pzolee.blogs.balabit.com/2010/07/grub2-and-truecrypt-windows-linux-dual-boot-system/
<brilserver_> maar bij een normale dual boot kies je na je bios je OS?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> maar zorg aub dat je een backup van alle data hebt voordat je begint, anders gaat het echt fout!
<brilserver_> ja ik durf het nu ook ff niet aan
<brilserver_> Want een backup herstellen kost ook tijd
<brilserver_> Maar een dual boot gaat toch niet werken als ze op verschillende hds staan
<brilserver_> want in je bios wijs je een boot volgorde aan
<brilserver_> en dan wijs je naar 1 HD
<trijntje> brilserver_: klopt, maar grub kan wel naar andere schijven wijzen
<misnix> en daar staat je bootmanager die vervolgens de juiste disk start
<misnix> ^vanaf
<brilserver_> dit project stel ik nog even uit.
<trijntje> brilserver_: als je ergens een usb-stick over hebt kan je altijd nog /boot op de usb-stick zetten. Als je dan naar linux wilt plug je de usb-stick in, als je naar windows wilt laat je de stick er uit ;)
<brilserver_> hmz
<brilserver_> ik heb hier een bootable usb ubuntu liggen
<brilserver_> maar dan niet live bedoel je toch?
<trijntje> nee, bij een normale installatie kan je zeggen dat de boot-partitie voor dat systeem op een usb-stick staat. Dus gewoon een standaard systeem
<brilserver_> Kan ik dat op een andere pc voorbereiden zodat ik geen risico loop? Dus usb stick in andere pc doen, booten en dan zeggen installeer maar op eigen usb stick en die vervolgens in me hoofd desktop stoppen?
<trijntje> brilserver_: dat is niet precies wat ik bedoel
<trijntje> op de usb-stick zet je alleen de 'bootloader', kort gezegd een pijltje naar het besturingssysteem dat gestart moet worden. Het besturingssysteem zelf installeer je gewoon op een partitie op je vaste harde schijf
<trijntje> je kan ook het hele systeem op een usb-stick installeren, dat kan dan inderdaad vanaf een andere pc
<trijntje> nadeel is wel dat het systeem dan wat trager is, en dat je natuurlijk minder schijfruimte beschikbaar hebt
<brilserver_> ah
<dee-dee_> hi. Gebruikt hier iemand een Dell mini 9 met Ububtu 11.04?
<brilserver_> nee, wel een andere mini lappert.
<trijntje> dee-dee_: hoezo?
<dee-dee_> trijntje: ik heb een mini 9 met natty. Ik ben er erg blij mee. Simpelweg daarom. :)
<OerHeks> <:-)
<trijntje> dee-dee_: ah ok, dat is mooi :)
<dee-dee_> Weet iemand waar ik online Ubuntu pc badges kan kopen?
<warddr> dee-dee_, in de cannonical shop
<dee-dee_> Oy, dank je wel :)
<warddr> http://shop.ubuntu.com/
<warddr> dee-dee_, let wel op, dit is redelijk prijzig, en hier moet nog 19% btw bij
<OerHeks> als je verder zoekt, vind je ze voor 1 dollar > http://zareason.com/shop/CDs-and-Badges/
<warddr> ah, badges, ik had bags gelezen, niet goed wakker denk ik..  die badges die verkopen wij ook met ubuntu-be ook voor die prijs denk ik
<OerHeks> of 58 ct http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=electronics&field-manufacturer=ZaReason%2C%20Inc.
<OerHeks> als je slim bent, koop je er 10, en verkoop je de rest via het forum :-D
<OerHeks> hmm flash player plugding 11 update
<JanC> warddr / OerHeks / dee-dee_ : de case badges die ubuntu-be verkoopt zijn de volgende: http://www.enventelibre.org/produit/pack-de-5-stickers-ubuntu-fr
<JanC> als ubuntu-nl er een "groot" aantal van wil kopen (om verder te verkopen) kan ik jullie overigens in contact brengen met de verantwoordelijke bij ubuntu-fr  ☺
<misnix2> niet badges maar insignes dus
<JanC> of eentje: http://www.enventelibre.org/produit/autocollant-ubuntu-metallise
<OerHeks> ow cool, thnx
<misnix2> een plakplaatje
<JanC> misnix2: dat wordt een "case badge" genoemd, vraag me niet waarom  ;)
<misnix2> engels staat koel
<JanC> in 't frans is 't een "autocollant métallisé"  ;)
<misnix2> ja, dat las ik ;p
<misnix2> in de url
<warddr> als we dat nu eens zelf vertalen, metalen zelfklever, dan zijn we van het woord case badge vanaf :D
<OerHeks> metalen kast plakker
<misnix> etiketje
<dee-dee_> ik has xp op mn dell mini9. Erg langzaam. Nu met Ubuntu erop is hij sneller en mooier :) K had een stikkertje gezien :'Liberated by Linux.'
<OerHeks> grinnik, een extra terminal openen > watch date
<Math^> hey mensen, weet iemand hoe ik script kan uitvoeren met gksudo?
<viezerd> wat voor script
<hansw> oi
<misnix> een Math^ script :-)
<hansw> kent ubuntu een wordfeud client? ik ben helemaal hooked
<misnix> dan zeggen we het je niet
<misnix> ik geloof dat tjibba een vdi had gemaakt voor virtualbox
<misnix> met android/wordfeud
<hansw> na, heb een ios client, maar nogal veel reklame
<hansw> hoop dat ik dat ding straks kan voorzien van een normale client, of op ubuntu zodat ik de desktop gebruik
<brilserver_> ik heb dat wordfreud geinstalleerd, maar snap er helemaal niks van
<brilserver_> morgen ga ik een handleiding zoeken
<hansw> het is gewoon scrabble
<brilserver_> ja, dat heb ik nooit gezien
<brilserver_> *gedaan
<hansw> kruiswoordpuzzel
<hansw> maar dan met twee personen, om de beurt
<brilserver_> ja maar ik ging dus tegen me pa
<brilserver_> die legde een woord, en toen zag ik een ander woord, gelegd maar snapte niet hoe ik hem dan goedkeurde
<brilserver_> en wat als je niks ziet
<brilserver_> wat is schudden of een letter ruimen
<brilserver_> ruilen
<brilserver_> beetje basis vragen, ik ga er wel ff aan zitten met iemand
<brilserver_> woordpuzzels etc kan ik wel aardig, dus dit wil ik wel spelen
<hansw> schudden is andersom zetten van je eigen chars
<OerHeks> dan komt het leuke, een woord vinden die goed is.
<hansw> ruimen zal wel omruilen zijn, ik snap die .nl vertalingen nooit
<brilserver_> probleem is dat me vader me uitdaagd, die heb me oude htc gehad.
<brilserver_> maar die is heel goed in dit soort spelletjes.
<brilserver_> ik ruik dat hij me wil verslaan.
<brilserver_> dus ik hou me nog heel even dom tegenover hem.
<brilserver_> op zijn werk hebben ze hem dat spel uitgelegd, hij snapt het dus maar als ik het aan hem vraag moet ik spelen en wint ie.
<hansw> betere woorden verzinnen, en op de bonus punten letten
 * brilserver_ gaat het even goed laten uitleggen, voorbereiden en dan me vader verslaan
<brilserver_> al sinds ik jong ben laat hij me niet winnen met spelletjes, pure strijd is dat. begon al bij memorie vroeger.
<misnix> gelijk heeft ie
<brilserver_> hehe ja  :)
<misnix> :)
<hansw> niets mis mee, gewoon goed kijken hoe hij het doet en er van leren
<fats> Goedenacht,Mag ik vragen hoe ik mn ipkan verbergen ?
<fats> Heb ik een ban dan ?
<pimmhogeling> fats, je IP verbergen op IRC?
<fats> Ja , is dat stom ?
<pimmhogeling> Je zou een proxy kunnen gebruiken
<pimmhogeling> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxyserver
<fats> Ik ben er nog niet uit hoe dat via deze gnome app kan
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-01
<jimi_> Anyone here can tell me if tourists can still go to marijuana coffe shops?
<lordievader> Goedemorgen
<JapyDooge> ujj
<lordievader> Hey JapyDooge, hoe is het ermee?
<JapyDooge> goed hoor :)
<lordievader> JapyDooge: Goed om te horen :)
<JapyDooge> lordievader: type anders '/join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic' :-) voor de gezelligheid
<lordievader> JapyDooge: Nee dankje.
<JapyDooge> lol
<trijntje> zijn hier toevallig bioinformatici? Ik probeer een profile HMM van een alignment te maken met
<trijntje> hmmbuild out.hmm aligment.fasta
<trijntje> maar ik krijg steeds deze foutmelding: Error: Alignment file parse failed: parse failed (line 1): missing "# STOCKHOLM" header
<rp2> trijntje: ik doe niks met bio-data maar dat zou betekenen dat je invoer geacht wordt met de tekst '# STOCKHOLM' te beginnen en dat niet doet
<rp2> ik vind het ook zeer verdacht dat je eerst de uitvoerfile en dan de invoerfile geeft
<rp2> dat is heel ongebruikelijk
<rp2> hmm ... http://www.csb.yale.edu/userguides/seq/hmmer/docs/node19.html
<rp2> die mensen weten niet hoe ze scripts moeten schrijven blijkbaar
<rp2> nou ja
<rp2> doe eens: head -1 aligment.fasta, wat staat daar?
<trijntje> hm ja,h et lijkt er op dat de wtee populairste bioinformatica programma's niet in het zelfde formaat spreken
<trijntje> idioten
<trijntje> rp2: ik denk dat je gelijk hebt, ik moet het eerst omzetten naar stockholm formaat voordat het wil werken
<rp2> succes ...
<trijntje> bedankt. Echt frustrerend als je n uur bezig bent met zo iets simpel
<trijntje> s
<rp2> vertel mij wat
<rp2> hoe meer ik leer over computers, hoe meer mijn frustratie toeneemt. de enige momenten waarop ik me realiseer dat ik toch wel wat geleerd heb is wanneer ik iemand anders ergens mee kan helpen :)
<Maikel> ht leven is hard
<ericehv> hallo allemaal ik heb een vraagje kan ik met ubuntu 12.04 ook deze uitleg van http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html#comments  pakken ????  of is er een  hoe ik dat moet doen in 12.04 dat iemand weet ???
<rp2> al sla je me dood
<ericehv> dat doe ik niet hoor ;-0
<JapyDooge> hehe dat is wel vrij complex ja
<JapyDooge> en de download url is ook dood
<ericehv> de file heb ik
<JapyDooge> mja, ik zat me af te vragen of er andere versies waren van die file
<JapyDooge> dit artikel is vrij oud :p
<ericehv> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<ericehv> is voor powerwifi
<trijntje> ericehv: heb je al getest of wireless niet gewoon werkt?
<ericehv> ja werkt wel maar niet goed
<trijntje> tja, je kan het proberen natuurlijk, maar die pagina is al twee jaar niet bijgewerkt
<JasperCoenraats> hallo
<trijntje> afk
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje, goedenmiddag
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand waarom  mijn ingebouwde webcam (laptop) 180 graden gedraaid weergeeft? O.a. bij skype, maar volgens mij zit het 'm in Linux
<JapyDooge> hou 'm eens ondersteboven :-) maar ik heb het ook wel eens gezien ja
<JasperCoenraats> JapyDooge: de vraag of ik wist dat mijn toetsenbord moest liggen heb ik al gehad ;)
<ericehv> ja dat zag ik maar zie geen betere staan nu gebruikt hij rt2800
<JasperCoenraats> enig idee what to do?
<JasperCoenraats> is er niet een config-file warin ik rotate=180 kan invoeren?
<JasperCoenraats> iemand gaf als suggestie LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<JasperCoenraats> geen idee of dat is wat ik bruik
<JasperCoenraats> tot nu toe werkt het iig niet
<JapyDooge> ik zou het om eerlijk te zijn niet weten.. ik heb geen linux op een laptop :(
<JasperCoenraats> helaes
<lordievader> Goede middag
<OerHeks> middagjes lordie
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Ik zit te denken wat te gaan eten, vanaaf.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Altijd een moeilijke vraag...
<erkan^> gebruikt iemand ook GNOME Classic? Zo ja, hoe kan ik een paneel aanpassen?
<lordievader> erkan^: Af en toe, ctrl + right click, of alt + ...
<erkan^> het lukt me ook niet, lordievader
<lordievader> erkan^: Hier werkt alt + right click
<erkan^> is jouw desktopomgeving GNOME Classic (zonder effect), lordievader ?
<lordievader> erkan^: Een van, ja.
<erkan^> ik niet
<erkan^> dus met effect
<lordievader> erkan^: Ik kijk even of het daar hetzelfde is...
<erkan^> is goed
<erkan^> ga ook google zoeken :p
<OerHeks> use Alt + right-mouse-button or Super + Alt + right-mouse-button
 * OerHeks heeft geen idee wat met super waord bedoeld
<CasW> Windows-toets
<erkan^> het werkt !!1
<erkan^> thx
<erkan^> dus windows super + alt
<erkan^> dank jullie wel, Ubuntu'ers
<Impocta> Kan iemand uitleggen wat er fout gaat als Wine het volgende geeft
<Impocta> fixme:service:scmdatabase_autostart_services Auto-start service L"SecDrv" failed to start: 2
<zippo^> ik ben GNOME 3 aan het uitproberen. ik kan xchat in mededelingenapplet nergens vinden :/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-02
<rp2> queni, ik heb nooit iets gehad met GNOME
<JasperCoenraats> morgen allemaal
<exalt> morgen
<flupke01> Hallo, heb zojuist voor het eerst kubuntu live cd via usb uitgeprobeerd. Moest log off doen om de taalinstellingen te veranderen. Maar hierna (en dus ook na herstart) moet ik opeens login gegevens invoeren? Die heb ik bij de setup helemaal niet voorbij zien komen? Help...
<flupke01> thanks for nothing....
<xatr0z> jezus wat een arrogantie
<xatr0z> ah 24.132.203.210 A2000 / Kabeltelevisie Amsterdam B.V.
<xatr0z> amsterdammer :) dat verklaart een en ander
<rulus> lig
<rulus> hehe oeps
<rulus> foute venste :P
<karin> ohw hay
<erkan^> weet iemand welke fotobewerkingsprogramma kan ik een rode datum van de foto weghalen?
<help> hallo
<help> ik heb een vraagje is iemand aanwezig ?
<Guest37917> hoe kan in telnet port 23 uit zetten ?
<Guest37917> in ubuntu 12.04
<Guest37917> krijg het niet voor elkaar
<Guest37917> bash: /etc/rc.d/init.d/xinetd: Bestand of map bestaat niet root@ubuntu:/etc# pico -w /etc/xinetd.d/telnet
<Guest37917> niet allemaal tegelijk...
<szal> ongeduldige jeugd van tegenwoordig..
<FOAD> Watskeburt?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-03
<ShaggyInc> szal: relax, dat soort opdringerige lieden komen zichzelf vanzelf tegen
<ShaggyInc> ubuntu komt standaard toch niet met Xinetd?
<ShaggyInc> /etc/rc.d/init.d?
<ShaggyInc> komt over alsof hij het veel te druk heeft om zich in te lezen
<gillian> goeiemorgen... heb een prob met mn browser in ubuntu.. iemand zin me te helpen?
<erkan^> welke broweser, gillian?
<jpjacobs> hij is al laaaaang vliegen
<exalt> Cugel_: heey wat is je achternaam ?
<lg188> men htop staat vol met console-kit-daemons
<lg188> waarom spawnen er zoveel?
<jpjacobs> goeie vraag
<lg188> eh screen heeft een visuele bel?
<lg188> is dat een schermflikkering ofzo?
<JapyDooge> dat is het bell-command, ff zoeken :p
<JapyDooge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_character
<JapyDooge> screen laat het scherm wit knipperen
<lg188> alright
<JapyDooge> druk bijv. maar backspace op een lege regel
<lg188> oh jup zie het
<JapyDooge> :D
<JapyDooge> vrij irritant tho als je in het donker op bed achter je laptop zit en je maakt een typefout hehehehe
<jpjacobs> of als je perongeluk iets in vim plakt in normal mode ...
<lg188> in het donker op uw bed? 1337h4x0r?
<JapyDooge> lol jpjacobs
<JapyDooge> lg188: meestal ligt m'n vrouw al te slapen naast me en lig ik nog te nerden @ laptop :+
<lg188> ik gebruik vi(m) niet graag...
<lg188> begrijp ik heel goed JapyDooge zou het wrs ook doen
<jpjacobs> lg188: ooit verander je nog van mening ;)
<JapyDooge> ^^
<lg188> eh bedoel je van vim?
<lg188> ik gebruik emacs liever
<jpjacobs> uhu :)
<jpjacobs> Nu, ik ben ook niet zo een hard-core vim gebruiker hoor :)
<lg188> ik ken het maar half zoals ik het zou moeten maar oefening baart kunst
<jpjacobs> der is vim-tutor dat wel handig is om wat kneepjes te leren :)
<jpjacobs> vimtutor*
<lg188> okay, hoe switch ik tussen regions in screen? de man staat echt vol met short-cuts
<lg188> spreeken jullie RAID allemaal uit als reet? (nederlander geeft presentatie hier)
<OerHeks> reejt
<OerHeks> (fonetisch)
<lg188> zal aan de nadruk in het woord afhangen
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<henkie> hmm dus hier niet om hulp vragen?
<lordievader> henkie: Waarom niet?
<Luckiboy> henkie, jazeker
<henkie> gaaf soryy jongens maar een beetje ten einde raad
<henkie> ik kan geen programma's downloaden. Heb internet verbinding maar kan niet downloaden
<henkie> heb gelezen over een spiegelserver instellen maar kan niet vinden waar ik dat in kan stellen
<henkie> no idea?
<Luckiboy> Eh, even kijken
<OerHeks> software centrum openen, en dan op de bovenste balk edit > sources ( kan in NL anders vertaald zijn)
<Luckiboy> Voer sudo dpkg --configure -a eens uit in de terminal
<CasW> sudo apt-get -f install, ook in de terminal.
<henkie> ik heb de updates vanuit the terminal geinstalleerd, maar slechts de helft kwam over
<henkie> ik ga de edit in software centrum proberen bedankt oerheks
<henkie> moet nu herstarten in ubuntu om te proberen, tot later
<henkie> bedankt allemaal
<Luckiboy> no problem
<OerHeks> het zou direct moeten werken..
<lg188>  eh men server runt icecast en in htop staat zijn NI (nice?) staat in het root met 19, wat betekent dat?
<trijntje>  dat alle andere programma's op de server voorang hebben
<trijntje> dus als er niet genoeg cpu voor alle programma's is krijgt icecast minder
<lg188> okay prioriteit-achtig dus, maar waarom rood? omdat die gewijzigd is van de standaard?
<trijntje> ow rood, ik dacht dat het proces icecast van de root was :P
<lg188> der zijn ook met 5 en die zijn ook rood
<trijntje> ik ken htop niet, ik zou gokken omdat het een afwijkende waarde is, of handmatig ingesteld
<lg188> okay denk dat het ziets wel zal zijn
<lg188> zo iets*
<lg188> eh vraagje
<lg188> C+a Tab is dat C inhouden?
<lg188> of gwn loslaten en tab?
<lg188> als ik iptraf gebruik over ssh loopt de data snel op, men ip op poort 20 vliegt de hogote in
<lg188> hoogte*
<lg188> oh beter alternatief? nethogs
<lg188> iftop lijkt me het beste uiteindelijk
<lordievader> lg188: Iftop is best nice, als je alles uit de kast wilt halen is zabbix ook best nice :)
<lg188> ik ben nog altijd opzoek naar een manier om men server constant de monitore
<lg188> monitoren*
<lordievader> lg188: Ja dan moet je zabbix of nagios hebben.
<lg188> nagios en munin komen dicht in de buurt
<lordievader> lg188: Heb ze allebei hier draaien. Nagios kan wel zeuren...
<lg188> ik heb een nagios fork icigna of zoiets
<lg188> men mail staat ervol van dat een service ontrbreekt om de date op te slaan -.-
<lg188> data*
<lordievader> lg188: Zabbix kan grafiekjes tekenen :)
<lg188> btw ik krijg altijd error op de webinterface dat men nagios out-dated is
<lg188> eh kan icigna verwijderen als ik die van source gebuild heb?
<lordievader> lg188: Moet je denk ik even in de README van de source kijken.
<lg188> oh gevonden, aptitude herkent de packages
<lg188_> hoe kan ik zien als men screen sessie bevroren is?
<lg188_> men router is juist gestoren
<lg188_> bevroren*
<lg188_> herstart*
<lg188_> en er kom niks op te staan
<lg188_> als ik sessie restore dan flipt men hele scherm
<lordievader> lg188: Flipt ie hoe?
<lg188_> ctrl + c geeft nieuwe command maar kan niks typen
<lg188_> en aptitude scherm staat er half in
<lg188_> bijna afgebroken
<lordievader> Jippie sessie change faalt weer...
<lg188_> also ctrl doet nieuwe lijn maar geen return carier
<lg188_> ctrl +c*
<lg188_> valt daar iets tegen te doen?
<lg188_> in de zin van preventie
<lordievader> lg188: Het gedrag dat je beschrijft komt mij niet bekend voor, ik weet er dus ook niks tegen.
<lg188_> wrs een stabiliere connectie lijkt me essentieel
<lg188_> mhm aptitude will texlive altijd herinstaleren
<lg188_> waar zit ik fout in dependencies?
<lordievader> lg188: Gebruik apt-get, heb hier en daar gehoord dat aptitude depricated is.
<lg188_> is er iets wat een interface geeft voor apt of dpkg>
<lg188_> ?*
<lg188_> aptitude achtig?
<lordievader> lg188: Ala Synaptic?
<lordievader> lg188: Of bedoel je meer een cli?
<lg188_> terminal style
<lg188_> cli, ja
<lordievader> lg188_: Hmm, cli interface ken ik niet, gebruik gewoon apt-get.
<lg188_> lordievader: mhm okay klinkt logish
<lg188_> zoling ik niet ineens een hele LaTeX suite van 1GB zit te downloade
<lg188_> zolang*
<lordievader> Nog eens kijken of een session switch werkt...
<lordievader> Ah dat ziet er beter uit.
<lg188_> vraagje ext4 heeft geen last van fragmentatie he?
<OerHeks> idd je hoeft niet te defragmenteren
<lg188_> welke log kan ik het beste bekijken voor een syteem crash?
<lg188_> system*
<OerHeks> Allemaal.
<OerHeks> xorg dmesg kernel auth etc
<lg188_> xorg zal wrs er niet tussen zitten op een server
<lg188>  o hier is men login xD
<lg188> men andere irssi instance*
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-04
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen.
<StefandeVries> Ik bevind mij volgens de omroeper in de intercity richting Alkmaar, die stopt in Sittard, Roermond en nog een paar andere stationa
<StefandeVries> Stations.*
<StefandeVries> Fijne verjaardag van moeder gehad. :)
<StefandeVries> Woeps. Excuses daarvoor.
<SpindizZzy> hi all :)
<SpindizZzy> iemand ervaring met x11vnc ?
<SpindizZzy> small proble here...
<SpindizZzy> problem
<lordievader> Goedemorgen
<rp2> SpindizZzy: ik heb het even geprobeerd, maar ben naar iets anders overgestapt. wat is het probleem?
<rp2> hallo?
<SpindizZzy> ja, sorry
<SpindizZzy> kben fantastish hard aan het prutsen
<SpindizZzy> ondertussen wel aan de praat gekregen :)
<SpindizZzy> nu nog de magic packet over internet verstuurd krijgen...
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: Dat gaat je niet lukken, is een van de dingen die door de meeste isp's worden geblokkeerd.
<SpindizZzy> mja, ik begin zoiets te merken...
<SpindizZzy> :(
<SpindizZzy> zijn er alternatieven ?
<SpindizZzy> om je PC aan te zetten vanop afstand ?
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: Ik ben er nog niet achter gekomen.
<SpindizZzy> ik kan hem toch moeilijk 3 weken laten draaien wanneer ik in het buitenland vertoef... :s
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: Tenzij je een 2de pc hebt staan die altijd aanstaat, kan je via die pc een magic packet versturen.
<SpindizZzy> mja
<SpindizZzy> dat kan werken
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: Raspberry Pi erbij pakken?
<SpindizZzy> nog nooit van gehoord...
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<SpindizZzy> eiegnlijk gewoon een super-basic host dus ?
<SpindizZzy> met SD kaart ipv HD
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: Zo kan je het zien, maar het is wel meer. Het is een volledige pc.
<SpindizZzy> da's mooi ja
<SpindizZzy> :)
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: Enige probleem, ze zijn nog niet echt goed leverbaar...
<SpindizZzy> ik vond al geen 'command'-knop
<SpindizZzy> ...
<SpindizZzy> zou het lukken via een NAS om MagicPackets te versturen ?
<SpindizZzy> die kan ik evtwel laten draaien...
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: Ik heb geen verstand van NAS, ik dan die vraag dus niet beantwoorden.
<SpindizZzy> ok, geen probleem
<SpindizZzy> more fun for me ;)
<SpindizZzy> bedankt voor de hulp alleszins :D
<lordievader> SpindizZzy: No problem.
<jandeman> na een update heeft mijn desktop plotseling een laptopscherm met een veel te kleine reolutie
<HollandCraft> Hallo
<Henk_> Hey
<Luckiboy> hoi Henk_
<Henk_> Meerdere mensen hier met probs met gnome 3.6 -> meerdere beeldschermen?
<Henk_> Als ik inlog met 2 beeldschermen krijg ik nooit de gnome-shell te zien
<Henk_> log ik uit, opnieuw inloggen met 1 beeldscherm werkt het wel
<Henk_> koppel ik dan 2de beeldscherm eraan, gaat me gnome-shell weg :S
<Henk_> log ik in bij gnome-fallback dan werkt het wel ;/
<Henk_> ;/
<Luckiboy> Sorry, ik gebruik geen gnome 3.6
<Luckiboy> gnome shell dan
<Cees> Henk_: voor een 2 beeldscherm moest ik voorheen het extra stuurprogramma van nvidia gebruiken. Vanaf 12.10 werkt het 2e scherm ook met de meegeleverde opensource driver. heb je een extra stuurprogramma in gebruik?
<Henk_> nee
<Henk_> geen extra gok ik
<Henk_> had ik bij 12.04 ook niet
<Cees> wat voor videokaart gebruik je?
<Cees> voor nvidia en ati kan je een extra stuurprogramma (driver) proberen?
<Henk_>        product: RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Cees> geeft systeeminstellingen -> Extra stuurprogramma's de optie een eigen driver te installeren?
<Henk_> stuurprogramma optie staat er niet tussen
<Cees> da's jammer
<Henk_> Ik weet niet als het van toepassing is, maar als ik dan gnome-shell in terminal uitvoer (nadat ik al geen shell meer heb)
<Henk_> zegt hij ook
<Henk_> ibus version too old
<Henk_> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.shell/7066
<Henk_> hmm
<Henk_> 3 oktober
<Henk_> https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7554
<Henk_> die foutmelding lijkt er ook wel op
<Henk_> Ik denk dat ik nog even moet wachten, en dat het vanzelf wel opgelost wordt.
<Henk_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1054889
<Henk_> bug is al gemeld :)
<exalt> hallo, ik heb een malle usb, kan iemand me helpen hem te mounten? het kan zijn dat hij kapot is
<exalt> het gaat om lsusb: Bus 002 Device 011: ID 154b:0040 PNY
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/YZ7YCeDc
<Maikel> oef exalt
<Maikel> ziet er niet goed uit jongeman.
<exalt> Maikel, heh ! dat kon ik je ook vertellen
<Maikel> kan je hem fdisk'en?
<Maikel> nee, he
<Maikel> heb je een andere usb poort wel geprobeerd?
<OerHeks>  testdisk
 * exalt zal eerlijk zijn het is een programmeer test van exalt
<Maikel> precies
<Maikel> testdisk
<Maikel> ws het ff kwijt
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<martsvz> Goedenmorgen, ik heb een vraagje m.b.t. ubuntu 12.04 op een dmraid array, met een UEFI bios in dualboot met Windows 8.
<martsvz> Ik heb inmiddels grub als default bootloader (in EFI mode) werken en Win8 ge-chainload, maar Win8 zijn hibernate werkt nu niet meer.
<martsvz> Blijkbaar geeft grub2 de hibernate gegevens niet goed door aan Win8 als hij chainload naar de andere bootmgr
<martsvz> Iemand ideeen?
<trijntje> hey martsvz
<trijntje> daar weet ik niks van ben ik bang. Als ik op mijn pc windows in hibernate zet skipt de pc volgens mij grub uberhaupt en gaat hij meteen naar windows
<martsvz> Ik zou ook graag gewoon de Win8 bootloader gebruiken, maar volgens mij is het vrij lastig/onmogelijk om deze door te linken naar grub2. Vandaar dat ik het nu andersom doe (grub2 als eerste en dan de keuze door te linken naar win8), maar helaas werkt hibernate nu dus niet, ik zie inderdaad tijdens het opstarten ook eerst grub voorbijkomen.
<martsvz> Hierna lijkt het alsof Win8 probeert om de hibernate te restoren, maar blijft dan even hangen en ik krijg gewoon een clean restart te zien.
<SpindizZzy> dag allemaal
<SpindizZzy> :)
<SpindizZzy> zijn er hier toevallig ssh-experts aanwezig ?
<Willem> hoi mensen ik heb even een vraagje,
<Willem> ik heb al op heel wat computers ubuntu gezet. echter heb ik nu een laptop waarbij het internet echt mega traag blijft.
<Willem> ik heb al veel geprobeerd etc.... iemand misschien de goude tip voor mij?
<Willem> Niemand?
<willem> Hallo mensen, ik heb even een vraagje ik heb al op verschillende computers/laptops ubuntu staan echter blijf ik met 1 laptop het probleem houden dat ik erg traag/uitvallende internet verbinding heb. iemand tips?
<Luckiboy> Momentje willem
<Luckiboy> Bekijk dit eens: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet
<rp2> willem valt ook nogal snel uit, heb ik het idee
<Luckiboy> Ja, zeker nu ik een oplossing bied :(
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-06
<sarawara> goeiemiddag. ik heb een klein probleempje, als ik op de ctrl toets duw dan verdwijnen alle vensters (en een tweede keer duwen doet ze weer verschijnenà, heel onhandig als je bijvoorbeeld 'ctrl c' wil doen
<trijntje> hey sarawara
<sarawara> dag trijntje, enig idee wat ik zou kunnen doen?
<trijntje> kan je wat meer informatie geven? Welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je, waar heb je die gedownload, sinds wanneer heb je dit probleem, heb je recentelijk nieuwe software geinstalleerd?
<sarawara> 12.04 , gebruik het een aantal weken, maar zonder dit probleem, deze week denk ik niet geinstalleerd
<sarawara> (het is een nieuwe propere installatie want de dell-reparateurs hadden alles gewist
<sarawara> )
<sarawara> vorige week gimp en blender geinstalleerd
<trijntje> en wat bedoel je precies met dat de vensters weg gaan?
<sarawara> zoals je met een desktop knop hebt , het is trouwens alleen maar zo met de linkse ctrl knop en niet met de rechtse
<trijntje> dan zoy ik naar systeeminstellingen -> Toetsenbord -> Sneltoetsen gaan en kijken of ctrl daar als sneltoets staat ingesteld
<sarawara> dus de vensters verdwijnen en je ziet het lege desktop, na nog eens duwen komen de vensters weer (zo kan ik dus geen enkele shortcut die met ctrl begint gebruiken)
<sarawara> nee, met ctrl alleen staat daar niet
<sarawara> s
<trijntje> Wat staat er bij 'aangepaste sneltoetsen'?
<sarawara> is dat 'custom shortcuts' ?
<trijntje> ja
<sarawara> daar staat niets
<trijntje> en bij Navigation -> Hide all normal windows?
<sarawara> control L
<trijntje> dan moet je daar iets anders instellen, standaard is ctrl+super+D
<sarawara> letterlijk , dus niet ctrl L, zoals bij alle andere shortcuts wel het geval is
<sarawara> ok
<trijntje> control L is denk ik 'linker control'
<sarawara> ah, voilà dat zal het dus zijn, 't werkt !! super bedankt !
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<sarawara> jullie zijn toch wel ongelooflijk geweldig ! jullie bestaan maakt werken met ubuntu voor mij mogelijk, nog een prettige dag!
<trijntje> wat een eer ;) Fijn dat je ubuntu nu weer goed kunt gebruiken
<sarawara> :)
<Maikel> lol
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-07
<Linse> goeie Middag
<Linse> hoe krijg ik ubuntu-tweak aan de praat?
<Linse> geprobeerd via ppa
<Linse> en dan  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<exalt> Linse, heb je je sourcelijst ook geupdate voor je probeert te installeren ?
<Linse> exalt, je bedoeld öther software?
<exalt> Linse, nee ik bedoel apt-get update
<Linse> uhuuu
<Linse> nee
<Linse> ga ik gauw proberen
<Linse> exalt, bedankt voor de tip
<Linse> werkt nu
<exalt> ;)
<Linse> Ik heb mijn boot partitie te klein gekozen
<Linse> en nu moet ik eerst de oude kernel verwijdern
<Linse> voor de update...
<Linse> ik heb nu de tools
<exalt> hoe klein is te klein ?
<Linse> 120mb
<Linse> maar is nu 25 mb
<Linse> 120 mB
<exalt> ik kies daar meestal 500mb voor
<Linse> ja foutje gemaakt
<Linse> maar ik wil niet opnieuw installern
<Linse> want deze ubuntu werkt zo lekker
<Linse> ;-)
<Linse> Vond deze website erg handig http://www.liberiangeek.net
<Linse> Voor mij nieuw dus
<exalt> Linse, kan je die partitie niet gewoon wat groter maken dan ?
<Linse> partitie staat tuusen andere partities in
<Linse> en weet niet of ik ext4 kan opschuiven
<Linse> Misschien en backup en dan terugzetten
<Linse> maar heb ik geen ervaring mee
<Linse> eng!
<Linse> misschien een volgend keer lvm proberen te gebruiken
<exalt> ja dat snap ik!
<Linse> kan ubuntu al booten vanaf btrfs?
<exalt> Linse, wanneer je een goede hackert bent wel!
<Linse> hmm
<Linse> wacht ik nog effe
<Linse> dacht aan 12.10
<Linse> brb
<Luckiboy> mb12354289
<Guest31763> Hi, zou ubuntu-server eede
<Guest31763> *een 10 jaar oude netwerkkaart ondersteunen?
<StefandeVries> LEDfan-laptop: proberen.
<CoolePascal> lijkt mij ook
<StefandeVries> Of een exact typenummer opzoeken.
<CoolePascal> moet je al weten welke kaart het is
<CoolePascal> en opzoeken
<StefandeVries> '10 jaar oud' is nogal vaag.
<CoolePascal> proberen is makkeloijkker
<StefandeVries> Té vaag.
<LEDfan-laptop> StefandeVries: Debian vind hem niet. (met lspic), typenummer vind ik alleen dingen van 1998. En het is een rare aansluiting. :P Een zwarte balk.
<StefandeVries> Hetzelfde advies blijft staan.
<StefandeVries> Proberen. ;)
<LEDfan-laptop> Proberen moet ik weer een CD branden..... Diet niet rw is. Grrr
<LEDfan-laptop> Ik ga eerst xubunut live cd proberen die heb ik nog liggen.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan ook.
<StefandeVries> Zelfde kernel, iirc.
<LEDfan-laptop> Idd.
<LEDfan-laptop> Het lijkt erop dat ifconfig  op een FREENAS installatie wel werkt.
<LEDfan-laptop> Jeeej de netwerk kaar lijkt nog te werken. Oef.
<LEDfan-laptop> Okay nu xubuntu live cd booten
<StefandeVries> We hoeven geen voortgangsrapport hoor. ;)
<LEDfan-laptop> Haha.
<CoolePascal> iemand verstand van performance settings ivanmysql ?
<CoolePascal> stefan 'k probeer met dat filmpje van je mee te bassen maar jeetje mijn oren zitten verstopt ik hoor dat kreng nauwelijks
<StefandeVries> Welk filmpje?
<CoolePascal> van de piano guys
<CoolePascal> die ken ik wel
<CoolePascal> lage tonen hoor ik effe niet
<CoolePascal> zit met een oorontsteking
<CoolePascal> balen
<StefandeVries> Auw, da's pijnlijk. :)
<StefandeVries> :(*
<CoolePascal> nogal ja
<StefandeVries> LEDfan-laptop: lukt het?
<LEDfan-laptop> StefandeVries: Via xubuntu geen internet, via freenas wel, dus straks freebsd branden en installeren.
<StefandeVries> Oké. :)
<CoolePascal> vreemde aanpak
<CoolePascal> en dalijk werkt onder freebsd je chat progje niet en onder ubuntu wel
<CoolePascal> word het dan ehhh... MS ?
<CoolePascal> evil smily tiept
<CoolePascal> lastig met een hand
<LEDfan-laptop> CoolePascal: het is een PC uit 2002 die ik van men vorige school heb gekrgen, wordt enkel ong. 2 uurjtes per dag opgezet als dev server
<CoolePascal> wat ik bedoel. is dat als iets niet werkt je probeert de oorzaak te vinden en het op e lossen
<CoolePascal> daar is die bak perfect voor
<CoolePascal> en je leert er meer van dan op school
<CoolePascal> maar ja
<CoolePascal> je moet mij niet al te serieus nemen hoor
<CoolePascal> immers
<CoolePascal> ik zit op dit moment (bloos) op een Mac te tiepen hoe diep kiun je zinken he
<Maikel> haha zo ken ik CoolePascal weer
<Maikel> de ethiek van een echter slackware user
<Maikel> echter=echte
<LEDfan-laptop> CoolePascal: ja dat zou ik heel graag doen. En ik kan niet meer leren dan ik nu op school leer. (nee geen strikvraag). Maar ik weet geen eens welke model,aansluiting of chip er in de netwerkkaart gebruikt wordt. En ik was sowiezo van plan om BSD er op te zetten/gebruiken. Maar ik begrijp zeer goed wat je bedoelt.
<LEDfan-laptop> Je moet geen ander probleem maken om een ander probleem op te loseen.
<opnieuw> hallo
<opnieuw> wie heeft er een link voor mij.. waar ik bootabble ubuntu versie kan downloaden?
<jpjacobs> alle versies zijn tegenwoordig bootable
<opnieuw> nope: ik heb er net 1 gedownload.. maar die pakt em niet..
<opnieuw> ik had er nog 1 liggen, maar dat is een server versie.. en die doet het wel..
<jpjacobs> ok klassiekers: checksum van de gedownloade image gecontroleerd?
<jpjacobs> en gebrand als image (en niet als een iso bestand op een normale cd)
<opnieuw> als isi op een dvd+r
<opnieuw> als iso bestand gebrand.. op een dvd+r
<jpjacobs> maar dus effectief als een image gebrand, niet gewoon een iso bestand op de schijf gezet (eg als je hem in een werkende pc steekt moet je een hele hoop mappen zien, en niet gewoon het iso bestand)
<opnieuw> mmtje ik kijk nu ff
<opnieuw> als je teamviewer hebt.. mag je mee kijken..
<jpjacobs> vb: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<jpjacobs> ik heb geen teamviewer nee.
<jpjacobs> het zou zichzelf moeten uitwijzen
<opnieuw> ik probeer het 'opnieuw'
<opnieuw> vorig jaar lukte het ook niet..
<opnieuw> toen kreeg ik van iemand een 'goede' cd..
<opnieuw> als het 'weer' niet lukt.. dan is zo..
<opnieuw> thxs tot zo ver..
<willem> goede middag.
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<willem> Ik heb een probleem met mijn pc met ubuntu 12.04. Het is als volgt is heb deze aangesloten via een hdmi op mijn surround set 5.1 echter geeft hij alleen signaal en herkent ubuntu alleen de voorste twee speakers
<willem> heb al heel wat forums afgebladerd en opties geprobeerd. iemand misschien een tip?
<willem> Hdmi zit op een radeon 5000 serie aangesloten.
<willem> in ubuntu 10.11 werkte het vloeiend echter nu niet meer.....
<opnieuw> mijn download/branden is opnieuw mislukt... ik ga weer contact leggen met diegene die mij de CD heeft bezorgd...
<opnieuw> blijkbaar... werkt het niet bij mij..
<jpjacobs> maar heb je de stapjes op die link gevolgd? zoals de md5 checksum controleren?
<jpjacobs> want als het daar al niet ok zit, is het logisch dat je CD niet gaat werken
<CoolePascal> LEDfan-laptop, ok prima hoor... was ff wat anderrs doen
<LEDfan-laptop> CoolePascal: :P Met BSD leren werken wou  ik al lang doen. :P
<CoolePascal> Ach ik ben begonnen met Slack dat lijkt er al aardig op
<CoolePascal> en dat in een tijd zonder internet
<CoolePascal> ik had aleen maar een paar Sun boeken van het werk
<CoolePascal> en veel tijd
<CoolePascal> de baas zijn tijd
<CoolePascal> baastijd veranderen in pascaltijd en zo leer je unox
<OerHeks> Sinds de installatie van mijn WiFi ben ik volledig de draad kwijt...
<willem> ik viel even uit
<willem> iemand een oplossing misschien?
<jpjacobs> OerHeks: haha hilarisch
<CoolePascal> roeland ?
<CoolePascal> kijk kijk een uncoole Pascal   dat die nog bestaan zeg.
<FOAD> Ja wat.
<Maikel> CoolePascal: praat jij tegen FOAD?
<Maikel> hihi
<FOAD> Je snapt er weinig van, Maikel.
<Maikel> ff foad unignoren, dat wordt lachen
<FOAD> Nothing new there.
<Maikel> zo
<FOAD> Nope.
<Maikel> ha Foad
<Maikel> CoolePascal = Cool
<FOAD> Kun je het een beetje ontopic houden, Maikel?
<Maikel> FOAd, hoe installeer je postfix?
<Maikel> Ik wil graag 2 hdd's in RAID 1 hebben, encrypted+kvm, ik zie niet hoe dat moet met ubuntu, ik kan dat niet aanvinken
<CoolePascal> ik had het tegen padv
<Maikel> CoolePascal: aah :)
<Maikel> CoolePascal: je hebt hier allemaal bekenden?
<CoolePascal> Maikel serious ???
<CoolePascal> zulke vragen ?
<Maikel> :P
<CoolePascal> zoiets als het vinkje 'veilige server'
<Maikel> oi, het is #ubuntu-nl
<Maikel> niet #slackware
<CoolePascal> is er ook iets als #windows want ik heb ook zulke vragen
<Maikel> LOL, die moeten nog IRC uitvinden
<CoolePascal> zoiets als hoie reg ik een pwershel script
<CoolePascal> ach ja natuurlijk
<Maikel> ja, is trouwens powershell een beetje te vergelijken met iets?
<CoolePascal> tja ze zeggen wel eens perl
<CoolePascal> maar ik zou zeggen
<CoolePascal> bash met diverse utilities erbij
<Maikel> wutt...perl in Powershell
<Maikel> o-0
<CoolePascal> in perl kun je dingen die in powershel zeker niet zo efficient gaan
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> daar is powershel ook niet vooe bedoeld
<Maikel> is de syntax hetzelfde als bash?
<CoolePascal> neehhh joh
<Maikel> of werkt het nog met cd C:\
<Maikel> en dir
<CoolePascal> powershell kent heel veel ms eigen dingen variabelen
<CoolePascal> hoe dat werkt weet ik niet
<Maikel> hmm
<CoolePascal> simpele dingen kun je gewoon in dos doen he
<CoolePascal> bij macroisoft is het gemakkelijk maikel
<Maikel> Ja, ik vroeg het mij af, want ik hoorde ineens dat windows ook een 'shell' had. Ik had zoiets:"dat heeft unix al 60 jaar'
<CoolePascal> als ze je niet kunnen vertellen hoe je een powershel scriptje schrijftof hoe je zonder gui de zerver beheert
<CoolePascal> dan heb je ten alle tijden met een amateur te maken
<CoolePascal> en oops
<Maikel> nou veel 'it'ers' werken met webmind ;)
<Maikel> webmin
<CoolePascal> ineens is er daadwerkelijk een terkort aan specialisten
<CoolePascal> webmin is voor lunix en bsd en zo he
<Maikel> ja, tell me
<Maikel> ik had wel een /dev/random millieu probleem
<Maikel> ik moest lachen toen ik gisteren jou stuk over /dev/null las
<CoolePascal> al heel oud hoor
<CoolePascal> vandaag maar liefst 3 quotes gescoort
<CoolePascal> dat is uniek
<Maikel> ik mis nedlinux oude tijd :(
<CoolePascal> wie niet he
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> dat is stukgemaakt door een overschot aan politiek correcte betweters
 * Maikel kijkt de andere kant op
<CoolePascal> als modders niet eens weten wie Pascal is dan kun je zelf wel raden waarom de rest is weggelopen
<Maikel> ik mis diepgang
<Maikel> frank die LFS deed, danieldk met zijn blowfish, robert met C en perl
<Maikel> en nu voel ik mij oud o-0
<CoolePascal> DEMENTE OUWE SOK ! SENIELE DEBIEL, OPA, OUWE LUL\
<StefandeVries> Ahem.
<FOAD> Wat een taal.
<StefandeVries> Houden we het even leuk. ;)
<Maikel> hihi
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> StefandeVries: met wat ben jij bezig op gebied van ubuntu?
<CoolePascal> Maikel vroeg er om he
<Maikel> ik hou wel van wat maikel gebash van pascal
<StefandeVries> Ik? Geluid.
<FOAD> Irrelevant.
<CoolePascal> hshs geluid.... tmp doof hier ;(
<Maikel> FOAD jij doet iets irrelevants? :)
 * Maikel gaat eens stoeien met RAID 1 en lvm + encryptie
<CoolePascal> soft raid ?
<Maikel> ja
<CoolePascal> Simpel maikel
<Maikel> mwah laatst lukt het niet
<Maikel> de druk om dat te doen in een DC met al die herrie en drukte
<CoolePascal> soft raid of goedkope onboard raid controllers   NO GO
<CoolePascal> geen tijd aan verspillen
<CoolePascal> zoek een goede controller
<Maikel> raid 1 met 2 hdd's?
<CoolePascal> of lkaat het
<Maikel> ja, maar dat kan dus niet in die bak
<CoolePascal> ja wil je niet
<CoolePascal> niet doen
<Maikel> nu heb ik geen raid
<Maikel> als een hdd kaput gaat...
<CoolePascal> echt niet
<CoolePascal> laten die onzin
<Maikel> wat stel jij dan vor?
<Maikel> de hele bak mirroren?
<CoolePascal> dat is reet1 eigenlijk al he
<CoolePascal> dat kan wel
<CoolePascal> doe ik wel es
<Maikel> maar hoe doe je dat dan ?
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> goede raid controller zoeken
<Maikel> kost veel bandwidth
<Maikel> past niet in een 1 u server
<Maikel> geen slot over
<CoolePascal> ahhh ok
<Maikel> da's het probleem
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> tja
<Maikel> dus raid 1
<CoolePascal> dan is het simpel maikel
<CoolePascal> verkeerd ingekocht
<CoolePascal> nee
<CoolePascal> GEEN SOFTRAID
<CoolePascal> krijg je spijt van
<Maikel> want?
<Maikel> overhead?
<CoolePascal> wel
<CoolePascal> softraid zorgt voor heel veel busverkeer
<CoolePascal> en
<Maikel> k, fair enough
<CoolePascal> bij drukke surver leid dat er toe
<CoolePascal> dat het hele ding vasthangt vanwege een dikke file transfer
<CoolePascal> been there
<Maikel> o-0
<CoolePascal> burned me fingers on that
<Maikel> dan is mij vraag, hoe zorg ik voor een 100% uptime
<Maikel> als er een hdd overlijd
<Maikel> niet dus
<CoolePascal> 100% uptime is een farce voor budget
<CoolePascal> sorry
<CoolePascal> ik wil niet zeiken
<CoolePascal> heb er ook geen verstand van
<CoolePascal> maar
<Maikel> maar dan nog
<CoolePascal> ?
<Maikel> doomsday, sda overlijd
<Maikel> wat dan
<CoolePascal> heb je maar 1 disk ?
<Maikel> 2
<Maikel> maar niet in raid
<CoolePascal> brb
<Maikel> ik heb sdb gemount over /home en /backup
<CoolePascal> ruimte reden ?
<CoolePascal> maikel
<Maikel> ja en nee
<CoolePascal> als je echt 100% uptime wilt
<Maikel> neuh
<Maikel> dat is niet het ding
<Maikel> ik wil 100% geen data verlies
<CoolePascal> dan moet je een echte prijs rekeneng
<CoolePascal> hmm
<CoolePascal> why
<CoolePascal> leg dat bij je klanten neer
<Maikel> nou je kan bijv. niet maken om je /var/www te verliezen of mailaccounts he
<CoolePascal> /var/www bestaat bij mij zowieso nooit
<Maikel> nee dat is waar
<Maikel> bij mij ook niet
<Maikel> ik heb dat verplaatst naar: /home
<Maikel> ik verplaatst graag dat soort dir's
<Maikel> net zoals met vserver
<Maikel> hele vservers plaatsen in /var/lib/vserver/
<Maikel> is mij te veel getyp
<CoolePascal> snap ik
<Maikel> overigens wat mij opviel is dat debian veel dingen niet automatisch chroot
<CoolePascal> klopt
<CoolePascal> moet ok
<CoolePascal> niet
<CoolePascal> ik doe dat nooit
<CoolePascal> ik zie het nut ook niet
<CoolePascal> tenzij
<CoolePascal> je webbased beheer doet
<CoolePascal> en als je dat doet
<CoolePascal> nu ja je kent het verhaal
<Maikel> dan moet je dood
<Maikel> ;)
<CoolePascal> zo ongeveerd
<CoolePascal> en daarmee valle ongeveer alle el cheapo isp's af
<Maikel> idd
<CoolePascal> hellaas is het zo
<CoolePascal> dat we enkel naar de prijs kijken
<Maikel> tja, niet iedereen wilt uren en uren coding/sysadminnen voor een slavenloontje
<CoolePascal> voor de meeste foto's van mijn oma websites is dat okmaar voor zekenlijke sites nooit
<CoolePascal> zakenlijke is dat
<Maikel> Hoi SkippersBoss
<CoolePascal> en toen liep er een dominee voorbij
<CoolePascal> en dat in een katholiek dorp
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> hier jehova's weer
<StefandeVries> Mensen, mag dit even in PM of in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<StefandeVries> Dan houden we dit kanaal vrij voor daadwerkelijke hulp.
<Maikel> hulp, ik wil hulp
<Maikel> geestelijke
<CoolePascal> kom maikel we gaan wel technisch lullen op ons eigen kenaal
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> nou hier wordt veel ontopic gekletst
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-30
<smkz> Goedemiddag
<smkz> iemand hier die mij kan helpen met mijn ubuntu installatie? Ik draai nu windows 8 (paupersysteem) en wil daarom Ubuntu installeren
<commandoline> smkz: loop je specifiek ergens tegen aan? De algemene procedure wijst zich redelijk vanzelf en is ook nog vrij uitgebreid gedocumenteerd (hier o.a.: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie).
<smkz> Ja ik loop specifiek tegen een probleem aan
<smkz> op het moment dat ik het installatieprogramma voor windows van ubuntu heb geinstalleert
<smkz> vraagt deze om een reboot van de laptop
<smkz> dit heb ik uiteraard gedaan, maar tijdens het booten krijg ik een error dat windows 8 niet geladen kan worden en dan ik naar het OS kiesscherm kan gaan
<smkz> vervolgens doe ik dat en dan krijg ik de keuze tussen windows 8 en ubuntu
<smkz> als ik ubuntu aanklik reboot de pc weer en krijg ik precies hetzelfde vanaf het errorscreen dat windows 8 niet geladen kan worden
<smkz> als ik windows 8 kies bij het OS kiesscherm
<smkz> kom ik gewoon in mijn windows (waarvan ik dacht dat het verwijderd was omdat ik ervan uit ging dat ubuntu over windows heen schreef bij de installatie, maar blijkbaar doet ubuntu er automatisch een dualboot van maken?)
<smkz> er staat ook duidelijk in de FAQ die je mij gelinkt hebt:voor een Wubi-installatie is een cd, dvd of USB-stick niet noodzakelijk.
<commandoline> Wubi maakt altijd een dual boot aan, het is afhankelijk van windows om op te starten.
<commandoline> En aangezien het daar net fout gaat (misschien iets met de UEFI van moderne Windows 8 systemen, zou niet de eerste keer zijn?), zou ik toch overwegen om het op de normale manier te installeren
<commandoline> Dan krijg je ook de optie om in plaats van windows te installeren. smkz ^
<smkz> ga ik dat proberen!
<smkz> top
<smkz> dankjewel
<smkz> als alles gelukt is met installeren zal ik het wel even melden!
<smkz> maar nu staat natuurlijk ook de wubi geinstalleerd
<smkz> misschien verstandig om die eerste te verwijderen voor ik aan de normale installatie begin>
<smkz> ?
<commandoline> ik denk dat 'ie niet in de weg staat, maar aangezien het maar een paar klikken is, misschien voor de zekerheid de moeite waard.
<smkz> is het per se nodig om te booten van een cd/usb stick of is het mogelijk virtual te booten met bijv daemon tools?
<commandoline> nee, daemon tools draait op besturingssysteemniveau en je wilt juist het besturingssysteem vervangen.
<smkz> ok top
<smkz> merci
<smkz> voor je hulp!
<commandoline> graag gedaan
<lordzett_> lo ppl
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<jemark> goedenavond
<lordievader> Hey jemark, hoe is het ermee?
<wouzer> hi, iemand hier tips voor IRC-client?
<OerHeks> ja
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-01
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<jelmer> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey jelmer, hoe is het ermee?
<jelmer> prima! daar dan?
<lordievader> Gaat ook goed :)
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> Hey lordzett
<lordzett> na pc gaat terug en ik laat er een grotere koeler op gooien
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-02
<jrsfbssmns> hallo ???
<Fermata> Goedemiddag.
<jrsfbssmns> ik heb een probleem met het instaleren van linux op mijn asus75x labtop
<jrsfbssmns> ik heb reeds linux gedownload en geinstalleerd linux ubuntu
<jrsfbssmns> en tevens met een cd rom uit de bib
<jrsfbssmns> en de harde schijf word dus wel in partities opgedeeld en er verloopt een installatie proces
<jrsfbssmns> maar er is dus na de installatie nergens een spoor van linux te bespeuren ?
<jrsfbssmns> Iemand en tip ??
<jrsfbssmns> wat te doen ?
<OerHeks> wat zie je wel, als je boot?
<jrsfbssmns> niets ik start gewoon op in windows8
<jrsfbssmns> er word niet gevraagd naar de mogelijkheid een ander besturingsysteem op te starten
<OerHeks> oh, windows 8, UEFI verhaal denk ik
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf geen UEFI, maar er is een engelse handleiding >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lg188> Hallo
<lordievader> Hey lg188, hoe is het ermee?
<lg188> Goed, en met jullie?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het goed.
<lg188> fijn om te horen.
<lg188> IK heb hier een laptop met een SSD, en die begint raar te doen. Kan ik mbhv linux daar een kopie van maken?
<lg188> Windows moet niet mee gekopieerd worden.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-03
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lordzett> lo ppl
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-04
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> jeej pc is getting bigger cooler
<lordzett> sory nl
<lordzett> OerHeks hallo
<OerHeks> middagjes lordzett
<lordzett> hoe is het daar
<OerHeks> In de lappemand, griepjes, en met jou?
<lordzett> ja goed pc wordt gefixed en verder druk weer retro games maken
<lordzett> homuaru is lifing in my town now so soon gettos will appear
<lordzett> sorry verkeerde window
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> lo
<sarawara> hier ben ik nog eens met een vraagje waarvan ik hoop dat iemand begrijpt wat ik bedoel (wat is er toch met mij :D )
<sarawara> ik wil graag een document openen in windows gesaved op een linux, maar ik herinner me niet meer welk type dat is (ik dacht dat het UTF-8 of zoiets was, maar mijn lijstje verspringt telkens dus misschien was dat nu net voor windows en heb ik het andersom onthouden)
<sarawara> ik zit helaas op een univ computer en die heeft alle toegang tot alles afgesloten, ik kan zelfs niet aan mijn eigen usb-sleuteldocumenten behalve via Word
<sarawara> ha! ik heb toch nog iets gevonden! heb het document gekopieerd met open en dan op het bureaublad geplakt (rare windows)
<hans> goedemiddag
<hans> kheb net een foutje gemaakt denk ik
<hans> is er iemand die weet hoe ik de lightdm.conf kan terugaanpassen in soort van veilige modus? (ubuntu 13)
<lordzett> lo
<alruin> hallo alemaal
<Fermata> Hallo alruin.
<lordzett> lo
<Hans_> hallo
<Hans_> is er iemand online die me een tip kan geven ? ik wil in recovery mode het bestand lightdm.conf editen
<Hans_> maar met vi of nano kan ik het bestand wel openen alleen is de inhoud leeg
<Hans_> zowel ingelogd als root shell prompt als met admin gebruiker via standaard terminal venster
<Hans_> heb per abuis een verwijzing naar default user false ingesteld maar deze bestaat niet en krijg melding bij het opstarten dat de instellingen niet gevonden kunnen worden
<Hans_> anyone een gouden tip voor me?
<OerHeks> de wiki zegt dat je die conf beter niet kan editten https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<OerHeks> lightdm-set-defaults
<Hans_> ja en lightdm opnieuw instellen heeft mn probleem niet verholpen
<Hans_> denk erover heel ubuntu er opnieuw op te zetten
<Hans_> maar als t niet hoeft dan liever niet
<Hans_> als ik nu sudo vi /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf probeer te editen zet ie m standaard in readonly maar tis ook n leeg bestand
<Hans_> bijkomende handicap is n verkeerde keyboard instelling waarbij dubbele punt en slash op rare plaats zit...
<Hans_> magoe das secundair
<Hans_> hoe kan ik lightdm-set-defaults toepassen vanaf de prompt?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
<OerHeks> in recovery zit je in single user mode, dus zou moeten lukken?
<OerHeks> of sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults
<Hans_> jep gevonden
<Hans_> nu nog commando om rw te mounten
<Hans_> begin al  wel handiger te worden
<Hans_> kost me n paar uur vandaag  :)
<Hans_> mount -o remount,rw /
<Hans_> gelukt denk ik... test by reboot
<Hans_> yes.. kan weer inloggen
<Hans_> alleen als ik user uitlog krijg ik tochweer de melding dat ubuntu uitgevoerd word met beperkte graphics en of ik dat 1malig wil... damn
<Hans_> magoe... morgen maar weer verder...goeienacht
<OerHeks> succes
<Hans_> thx
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre>  oii
<perre> iemand enig idee waarom sudo sed -i '/^              \#/d' wel werkt
<perre>  tabs met ctrl + v en dan tab
<perre>  en met \\t\\t niet ?
<lordievader> Probeer het eens met \t\t
 * perre petst zichzelf tegen het voorhoofd
<perre> tnx
<lordievader> Duurde bij mij ook even voor ik hem zag ;)
<perre> 'k was zoekende in een .sh bestand dat ik eerder gemaakt had naar de tabstop voor sed
<perre> in het sh bestand met \\t
<perre>  mmz
<perre> in het .sh bestand moest ik \\t gebruiken
<perre>  anders wou het niet werken
<lordievader> Ligt eraan hoe en wat je precies wilt printen.
<perre> ik wou alle 'comment lines' verwijderen
<perre> maar het commando voor een comment line waar de # als eerste teken staat of elders ( na 2 tabstops ) is precies anders :)
<lordievader> Zodat je over een week niet meer weet wat het doet? :P
<perre> héhé lol
<perre>  het is de default-ssl van apache
<perre>  2
<perre> die is nog zo erg niet als de comment lines eruit zijn
<perre> heb vandaag phpmyadmin deftig aan de praat gekregen
<perre> was m'n root sql pswd vergeten
<lordievader> Ik ben blij vanphpmyadmin af te zijn... zullen we trouwens in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic doorgaan?
<perre> ja mag ook
<tristand> hey hey
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-30
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Caroga> morgeuh
<Caroga> Kan ik iemand vragen om advies over usergroups en applicaties/users die een bepaalde mount moeten kunnen inzien en in schrijven ?
<lordievader> Caroga: Vraag je vraag, wellicht is er iemand die je kan helpen.
<Caroga> lordievader, ik ben nog lerende op dit gebied, en ik vroeg me af voor best practices. Situatie: ik draai 4 applicaties, die in een bepaalde directory moeten kunnen schrijven, lezen, etc etc, eigenlijk alles.
<Caroga> Is dan de best practice: hun allemaal een eigen user te geven en deze in dezelfde group plaatsen, en deze group op het hoogste punt van de directory toe te voegen als owner ?
<lordievader> Ik zou inserdaad een shared groep aanmaken en die groep rwx rechten te geven.
<Caroga> betekent dat dan ook dat als user1 in /dir een map aanmaakt, dat deze dan ook de juiste rechten met zich mee krijgen ?
<Caroga> want dan krijgt die map bijvoorbeeld user1:group1 met zich mee, waar group1 de shared group is.
<lordievader> Err, waarschijnlijk krijgt hij de group van de user, dit is vast wel te regelen dat dit automatisch de juiste group wordt. Maar hoe dat gaat weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd, maar daar wil google je vast mee helpen ;)
<Caroga> oki thanks lordievader !
<perre> oii
<Ichat> middag
<lordievader> o/
<Ichat> kan iemand mij een beetje op weg helpen met het troubleshooten van een bokkende-netwerk verbinding,  ik heb sindkort een nieuw upgrade setje ge-installeerd mint 17 erop gezet, maar bij tijd en weilen lijkt mijn hele verbinding vast te lopen, en het enige dat dan werkt is ifconfig eth0 down  en  ifconfig eth0 up  uit te voeren,
<OerHeks> als dat blijft herhalen, reset je router eens, uit/aan ?
<Ichat> OerHeks, - ook dat heb ik al geprobeerd en geeft geen oplossing, ook het vervangen van de firmware zowel meerdere openwrt als zelfs de fabrieksfirmware uitgeprobeerd helpt uiteindelijk niet
<Ichat> het stomste is, ik heb 2 desktops, de  en ze hebben beiden een realtek gbit adaptor (al is het niet helemaal dezelfde vrees ik),
<Ichat> volgens lspci   5400/6300 Series]
<Ichat> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c) << niet werkende
<Ichat> de andere die het wel gewoon doet is een (rev 01) volgens het zelfde lspci
<OerHeks> lijkt op deze bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1275161
<OerHeks> en onderaan zie ik iets verontrustends, e1000e
<OerHeks> maar dat is niet jouw NIC
<Ichat> even zitten lezen en idd - het lijkt er verdacht veel op
<Ichat> al lees ik bij de meesten dat het een permanent probleem lijkt
<Ichat> voor mij is het gelukkig zo erg niet al is het behoorlijk hinderlijk
<Ichat> het ergste is nog dat mijn grafische kaart het pci-e slot in de weg zit en ik er dus niet gewoon een ander netwerkkaartje in kan prikken behalve dan over usb (maar dat lijkt me ook geen geweldige optie
<OerHeks> wel vervelend ja
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-01
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mlankhorst> morge
<lordievader> o/
<Caroga> o/
<lordievader> o/
<Caroga> dus
<Caroga> ik vanochtend mijn server aangeslingerd
<Caroga> via WOL
<Caroga> komt maar niet op... heb het vermoeden dat hij op GRUB blijft hangen om een, vooralsnog onbekende, reden xD
<lordievader> Of hij reageert simpelweg niet op magic packets.
<Caroga> jawel.
<Caroga> de server staat aan, kan er alleen niks mee.
<lordievader> Hang er een beeldscherm aan.
<Caroga> jup.
<Caroga> Ben alleen niet op locatie, maar over een paar uur weer wel.
<OerHeks> ...F to try to fix errors found by a fsck?
<OerHeks> ow dat zie je nu niet natuurlijk
<lordievader> Lijkt me niet echt een goed idee om zomaar op knoppen te gaan rammen.
<OerHeks> remote heeft dat idd geen zin
<perre> oii
<perre> kan ik de kracht van een grafische kaart gebruiken om rekenwerk te verrichten om de cpu wat te ontlasten in een cli versie ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<haraldvdlaan> morguh
<lordievader> o/
<Caroga> 0/
<Caroga> Ik zoek naar andere mogelijkheden om disc space te bekijken en vooral in de gaten te houden.
<haraldvdlaan> Op welke manier bedoel je ?
<Fermata> naar wat voor manier ben je op zoek?
<Fermata> Grafisch, terminal?
<Caroga> terminal
<Caroga> ik gebruik nu voornamelijk 'df' om het te bekijken, maar vind het niet lekker overzichtelijk genoeg. Zodra ik 'df -h' doe dan zie ik wel in welke maat de disk gebruikt wordt, maar niet dat het aangevuld wordt op MB niveau
<Fermata> Er zijn de commando's du en dh.
<Fermata> Uh, df.
<Caroga> uhu
<Fermata> Heb je al eens in hun manpages gelezen om te zien of daar iets zinvols voor je bij staat?
<Caroga> jup, kan er wel mee uit de voeten, maar zoek naar nog meer mogelijkhedne.
<Caroga> Laat ik het onderliggende 'probleem' anders effe omschrijven.
<Fermata> Ja.
<Caroga> ik merk dat mijn LV in ruimte blijft veranderen terwijl ik daar niks bijzonders mee doe. 2 minuten geleden kreeg ik dit terug: used: 2868200   available: 34158248
<Caroga> en nu used: 2868204   available: 34158244
<Caroga> als ik df -h doe dan krijg ik netjes het aantal GB gebruikte en ongebruikte terug, maar daar zie ik die verschillen niet, en ik wil uitvinden waar die verschillen vandaan komen en dus beginnen met monitoren ervan.
<Caroga> met iotop zie ik ook niks bijzonders.
<trijntje> Caroga: dat is toch niet vreemd, er worden continu logfiles etc geschreven, dat neemt allemaal ruimte in
<Caroga> aha
<trijntje> tijdelijke bestanden, de cache van dingen als firefox, datsoort stuf
<Caroga> ja
<Caroga> server draait geen X maar was de log files vergeten ja..
<Caroga> dan heb ik gelijk een volgende vraag, ik wil ACL gebruiken om mijn mappenstructuur te persisten qua owner:group.
<Caroga> ik wil drie applicaties toegang geven tot /cloud/media/downloads om alles te kunnen. kan ik de group ook als owner plaatsen? dus ipv owner:group, group:group ?
<Caroga> Want ik heb de drie betreffende applicaties in 1zelfde group gezet.
<trijntje> Caroga: dat zou moeten werken denk ik, je kan het altijd uitproberen ;)
<haraldvdlaan> df -h | grep /dev | grep -v udev | awk '{ print "mountpoint: ", $1, "\tsize: ", $2, "\tUsed: ", $3 }'
<Caroga> haraldvdlaan, thanks voor die oneliner, die is super handig!
<Caroga> lekker overzichtelijk zo!
<haraldvdlaan> Caroga, graag gedaan
<sam__> zijn er nederlanstalige irc kanalen waar je over koetjes en kalfjes kan praten ?
<mlankhorst> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic misschien?
<Sysosmaster> sam__, : ##nederland lijkt mij ook een optie.
<sam__> ah interessant
<sam__> ##belgie
<sam__> als ik "#" en dan een naam intyp kan ik een irc kanaal joinen? zijn er kanalen met wachtwoord? worden deze chats eigenlijk opgeslagen?
<haraldvdlaan>  /join #belgie
<haraldvdlaan> dus 1x een #
<lordievader> sam__: Ubuntu kanalen worden publiekelijk gelogged.
<haraldvdlaan> btw iemand hier ervaring met webtv.xs4all.nl en ubuntu ?
<haraldvdlaan> zou wel de useragent moeten spoofen toch ?
<OerHeks> moet werken ja http://xs4all.general.narkive.com/FqjGyyWh/webtv-op-linux
<Sysosmaster> haraldvdlaan, volgens mij moet het zelfs werken zonder spoofen als je een browser als chrom(e/ium) pakt.
<haraldvdlaan> Oerheks: Die had ik al gevonden maar thnx ga het zo even proberen. Netflix werkt nu trouwens wel lekker met chrome en de nieuwe nss3 libs :)
<perre> oii
<juup> im trying to install ubunto to a laptop via dvd but when i choose install ubuntu i get a black scree?
<juup> can someone help me
<lordievader> juup: This is #ubuntu-nl, the Dutch support channel, for the English support channel see #ubuntu
<juup> o oke dacht dat ik in het engels moest vragen... maar alsnog kan iemand me daar mee helpen?
<lordievader> Waar krijg je het zwarte scherm?
<juup> zodra ik install ubunu kies
<lordievader> juup: Via f6 kun je de nomodeset optie aanzetten, wellicht dat dat het oplost.
<juup> zal het proberen dankjewel
<juup> @lordievader thanks hij doet nu wat :)
<lordievader> juup: Dat is goed om te horen :)
<OerHeks> lordievader +1
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-03
<juup> ik krijg mijn beeldscherm rsolutie niet goed op mn laptop iemand idee?
<jopie> ? wie is hier
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Caroga> o/
<Juup> Wanneer ik een programma laat luisteren naar een port op mijn linux systeem zegt hij: cannot listen to port ****
<Juup> iemand idee waarom?
<Juup> nee dus heeft iemand dan wel een idee waarom mijn scherm resolutie extreem laag is en hem niet kan veranderen? (laptop btw)
<Caroga> Juup, videodriver geinstalleerd?
<perre> oii
<Kracht> hey hallo
<Kracht> niemand?
<juup> ik wil mn resolutie veranderen maar als ik hem wil veranderen kan ik alleen buildin display kiezen en deze klopt niet... iemand idee hoe ik hem moet veranderen?
<juup> het is erg iriterend want system settings window kan ik niet helemaal zien door de lage resolutie...
<juup> iemand?
<Skald_9_> welke desktop gebruik je juup ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-04
<perre> oii
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<audio> ik zoek een werkende audiodriver voor mijn packard Bell S4 easynote laptop.
<audio> Ik heb geen geluid
<audio> en al mijn audiovolumecontrols staan op maximaal
<hans_> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<hans_> is hier iemand met awn op xubuntu
<OerHeks> nope, gewoon ubuntu
<hans_> ook lekker
 * JanC probeert zich te herinneren wat AWN ook alweer was...
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/awn/
<JanC> ah, juist Avant
<JanC> dat is bijna herinneringen uit de prehistorie  :)
<OerHeks> opvolger is docky ofzo
<JanC> en ik vrees dat dingen als AWN in de toekomst niet echt meer mogelijk zullen zijn met GNOME/KDE/Unity/etc.
<JanC> tenzij als plugin in zo'n desktop misschien
<JanC> zeker niet eens we op Wayland / Mir zullen zitten
<hans_> ga maar weer eens kijken of ubuntu op mijn nuc lekker wil draaien
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-05
<gast> hallo ik wil ubuntu installeren maar na het downloaden vraag naar een programma waarmee ik het open zou moeten of op zou kunnen slaan in een usb is geen exe bestand die ik op usb kan laden
<khildin> geduldig persoon... zal wel een windows gebruiker zijn... ^^
<Fermata> k
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Hallo.
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand hoe ik bij het opnieuw installeren partities aanmaak en welke ik exact aan moet maken?
<JasperCoenraats> kun je (en hoe kun je) bij het opstarten gparted aanzetten?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Uiteindelijk is / alleen noodzakelijk. Of je aparte partities aanmaakt voor bijv. /home is aan jouw. Of je een swap partitie aanmaakt is ook aan jouw.
<JasperCoenraats> ik wil een veilige, goedwerkende maar geen dual boot installatie
<JasperCoenraats> 1 part voor bestanden, 1 voor swap en dus 1 voor linux zelf
<JasperCoenraats> reden is trouwens dat mijn linux partitie  nu vol zit
<JasperCoenraats> en dat werkt niet
<lordievader> Als je bereid bent iets nieuws te leren, LVM.
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: kan ik die partitie ook gewoon vergroten?
<lordievader> Ja, dat kan wel maar. Physieke partities zijn redelijk statisch. LVM is daar zeer dynamish in.
<JasperCoenraats> boot is bij mij 200+ GB
<JasperCoenraats> daarbij zit een crypted schijf voor data
<lordievader> Err, wut? Een /boot van 200Mb is voldoende.
<JasperCoenraats> dat bedoel ik
<JasperCoenraats> 200 mb
<JasperCoenraats> 378 kb vrije ruimte
<JasperCoenraats> maar linux zegt dat ik een te volle schijf heb
<lordievader> Verwijder oude kernels.
<JasperCoenraats> hoe gaat dat?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: sudo apt-get autoremove
<JasperCoenraats> 442 MB maakt ie nu vrij
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Zitten daar ook kernels bij?
<JasperCoenraats> zes niet volledige pakketten en nog het e.e.a.
<JasperCoenraats> kernels zie ik niet
<JasperCoenraats> ik weet ook niet hoe ik dat zien moet
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Wil je de output van "dpkg -l|grep linux-image" pastebinnen?
<JasperCoenraats> hij is nu wel even bezig
<JasperCoenraats> komt er aan dus
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: is dus nu bezig met het verwijderen van 127 verouderde en incomplete paketten
<JasperCoenraats> geeft trouwens weer die mededeling: Weinig schijfruimte op 'boot'
<lordievader> Een update van initrd?
<JasperCoenraats> ca. 14 images
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Wil je de output pastebinnen...
<JasperCoenraats> pastebinne? Hoe gaat dat?
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<JasperCoenraats> ik krijg het niet op mijn klembord
<JasperCoenraats> contr c
<JasperCoenraats> snap je?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: ctrl + shift + c
<JasperCoenraats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8498688/
<JasperCoenraats> lordie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8498688/
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8498688/
<Fermata> Mogguh.
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: sudo apt-get purge linux-image{,-extra}-3.13.0-{2*,30,32}-generic
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Ik mag niet klagen.  En daar?
<lordievader> Fermata: Gaat prima :)
<JasperCoenraats> kan geen paketten vinden
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8498724/
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Hmm, it should work..
<lordievader> Hmm.. Hij expand de wildcard niet...  sudo apt-get purge linux-image{,-extra}-3.13.0-{24,27,29,30,32}-generic
<JasperCoenraats> lange output is het resultaat
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Goed, of niet goed?
<JasperCoenraats> jawel, haalt het e.e.a. weg
<JasperCoenraats> done
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8498747/
<JasperCoenraats> beter?
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Jup, hoe ziet de output van 'df -h' eruit?
<JasperCoenraats> df -h
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8498757/
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Je hebt weer 142 mb vrij op /boot, draai nu nog eens: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JasperCoenraats> doe ik, hij vraag ineen geen pw nu, maar hij is bezig met upgraden
<lordievader> sudo heeft een grace period.
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> done
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8498792/
<JasperCoenraats> klopt 't nu helemaal?
<lordievader> Je hebt geen ruimte gebrek.
<JasperCoenraats> nee, he, dankjewel
<JasperCoenraats> helemaal top
<JasperCoenraats> ik moet zo weer door, maar bedankt voor de enorme assistentie. Ik zat al aan formatteren te denken
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Geen probleem, veel plezier ;)
<JasperCoenraats> gaat lukken
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<sabien> hoi
<martin____> goedenavond
<martin____> kan iemand mij helpen ?
<trijntje> hey martin____
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<martin____> ik heb een acer aspire t120e desktop
<martin____> maar krijg er geen enkele server op
<martin____> 14.04 opstartbaar gemaakt met unetboot rufus pendrive niks werkt
<martin____> krijg soms het talenscherm maar verder kom ik niet
<martin____> moet ik iets in de bios aaan of ut zetten?
<trijntje> dus het lukt niet om ubuntu server er op te zetten?
<martin____> heb wel de i368 versie
<martin____> nee
<trijntje> wat nee?
<martin____> krijg hem er n opie
<martin____> niet op
<trijntje> ok, heb je de md5sum van de iso gecontroleerd?
<martin____> of de pc start opnieuw of krijg talenscherm en kan niet verder  nee maar dan moet hij 4 x verkeerd gedownload zijn
<martin____> hoe controleer ik die in windows 7
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM#MD5SUM_op_Windows
<martin____> k zal het proberen wordt er gek van
<trijntje> kan je normale ubuntu er wel op zetten?
<martin____> niet geprobeerd
<martin____> ik ga nu ff controleren met md5sum
<martin____> md5 is hetzelfde
<martin____> en nu ?
<OerHeks> ATA100 disk, misschien is het een bios setting, zie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087375&p=12369784#post12369784  staat hdd op Udma?
<martin____> in bios ide primary master en slave
<martin____> ulta ata disks
<OerHeks> dan is het niet dat timing probleem
<OerHeks> tijd geleden dat ik ata100 disken heb gebruikt, ik weet verder niks wat er verder mis kan zijn
<martin____> kijk als je melding krijg kan je er wat mee
<martin____> of hij start opnieuw op of zwart scherm of taal keuze maar loop ie ook op vast
<martin____> bedankt voor de hulp stop er mee voor vandaag
<OerHeks> succes, ik heb geen idee verder
<perre> oii
<mandje> 'n Avond. GSmartControl geeft aan dat de 'basic health check: failed!' van de laptop harddisk. disk zou er binnenkort dus aan gaan. wat is handig om de boel over te zetten met een ubuntu en een windows partitie op 1 schijf?  ik hoop op een oplossing om allebei in 1 keer weg te schrijven naar een externe opslag en op de vervangende schijf terug te plaatsen.
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<lordievader> mandje: dd als je een schrijf van gelijke groote hebt of een die groter is.
<mandje> lordievader: ok. ff gegoogled naar dd. prima cloner idd.    dus ik koop een zsm een vervangende schijf, pruts die aan de laptop als 2e schijf. (desnoods via een usb case) en ga dan met dd alle partities in 1 keer overzetten?
<lordievader> mandje: dd copieert dingen bit voor bit. Dus die zet alles over. Alle partities inclusief partitie tabel.
<mandje> daarna oude schijf er uit, nieuwe er in en weer gaan. (voor windows nog wat prutsen aan de uuid evt.)   deze laptop met brakke disk maar voorlopig niet uitzetten lijkt me. de meeste kans dat ie nog zo lang mogelijk doordraait dan toch?
<lordievader> Err, dat weet ik niet zo zeker kan voor en tegen argumenten bedenken.
<lordievader> mandje: Heb je een (volledig) smart report?
<mandje> euhm.. geloof het wel. als ik op details klik is het een aaridge lijst.
<mandje> lordievader:   Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.
 * mandje klappertand
<lordievader> mandje: Kun je de output van "smartctl -a /dev/<disk>" pastebinnen?
<mandje> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/t29H2fEa
<lordievader> Je realocated sector count is nog niet hoog, maar het is wel een indicatie dat het in de nabije toekomst fout zal gaan.
<mandje> maar binnen 24 uur is wat al te kraas?
<mandje> kras
<lordievader> mandje: Hij zou het nog wel een tijdje uit moeten houden, maar als je geen backup hebt moet je die wel zo snel mogelijk gaan maken.
<mandje> lordievader:  kan ik met dd een complete disk image als backup neerzetten extern en die op de volgende schijf zetten als deze eerder overlijdt dan de nieuwe er is?
<lordievader> mandje: Jup, je kunt dd naar een file laten schrijven (die file wordt even groot als de disk zelf). Vervolgens kun je die file weer terug schrijven naar de disk.
<mandje> mooi. :)
<lordievader> However, voor file-backup zou ik wat anders gebruiken.
<mandje> lordievader:  ja ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. grondig met je eens. :)  maar eerst maar is dat dd image wegschrijven en dan kan ik gerustgesteld verder kijken naar wat handig is. en uitzetten doek dan ook zonder zorgen.
<lordievader> mandje: Dat begrijp ik ;)
<mandje> ga deze maar nemen als vervanging. http://tweakers.net/aanbod/714866/samsung-840-evo-500gb.html
<lordievader> Voor in het vervolg: dirvish. Een handige tool voor automatische backups.
<mandje> ok. dirvish. genoteerd.
<OerHeks> is de 850 serie niet beter?
<mandje> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/398667/samsung-850-series-pro-512gb/reviews/
<mandje> voor mij geen reden te vinden om boven de 300 euro uit te gaan geven.
<OerHeks> denk aan de crisis :-D
<OerHeks> nou ja, kleine performance verbetering
<mandje> lordievader: komt dirvish niet in je gui menu terecht?  (net geinstalleerd met synaptic)
<mandje> OerHeks: ik lees toekomstmuziek. and my drive is failing now!
 * mandje hyperventileert
<lordievader> mandje: Nee, het is een cli tool.
<mandje> en gebruikt rsync.. rsync is the bomb heb ik wel es begrepen.
<lordievader> Jup, rsync is nice :)
<lordievader> mandje: http://wiki.edseek.com/howto:dirvish
<mandje> tnx lordievader
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-29
<stefaan> Hallo Wie wil me helpen met het installeren van een Ubuntu 14.04 server in virtualbox ? Met Lamp en SSH ?
<Sling> stefaan: wat gaat er mis?
<stefaan> Wil ik doe een default installatie
<stefaan> in virtualbox met bridged adapter ...
<stefaan> mat SSH en LAMP out of the box
<stefaan> maar eenmaal de installatie gedaan
<stefaan> kan ik niet via putty op mijn vm inloggen
<Sling> ben je als root ingelogd op de vm console?
<stefaan> vroeger met de 12 lukte dat wel.
<Sling> ik bedoel in de virtualbox console
<stefaan> neen gewoon als de gebruiker die ik gedefinieerd heb
<Sling> oh ok
<Sling> dan kun je wel 'sudo su -' doen en je wachtwoord typen
<stefaan> done
<stefaan> ik heb nu een # staan
<Sling> wat geeft lsof -i:22 voor uitvoer?
<Sling> (dat laat zien welke processen op poort 22 luisteren)
<stefaan> 2 lijnen
<stefaan> sshd 729 root 3u ipv4 8866 oto tcp *:ssh listen
<Sling> okay die luistert iig
<Sling> en 'ip a' ?
<Sling> laat die ook het IP zien waar je mee verbindt?
<Sling> vanuit putty of w/e
<stefaan> die laatste ip a
<stefaan> laat een hele hoop chinees zien maar geen duidelijk ipadres
<Sling> iets achter 'inet'
<stefaan> en ip -a
<stefaan> achter inet staan er nu een ipv6 adres
<stefaan> raar
<Sling> dat is vreemd, dat zou achter inet6 moeten staan
<stefaan> inet = 127.0.0.1/8 = luistert ie naar zijn eigen ?
<stefaan> inet6 = ipv6 adres
<Sling> dat is de local interface
<Sling> er zou ook nog een andere interface moeten zijn
<stefaan> ja eth0
<Sling> ok welke inet heeft die
<stefaan> inet6
<Sling> nee, inet :)
<stefaan> wel dat heb ik niet
<Sling> dan heeft je vm geen ipv4 adres gekregen
<Sling> hoe ziet je /etc/network/interfaces file er uit?
<stefaan> en gisteren had ik dat wel en had ik gepoogd een adres in te stellen op 192.168.0.220
<stefaan> vast
<Sling> geen dhcp in je lokale netwerk?
<stefaan> nu ik vrees dat ik het weer verprutst heb door te proberen
<stefaan> jawel
<stefaan> mijn router
<Sling> dan zou ik hem gewoon op auto laten
<stefaan> nu ik deze VM scratschen en opnieuw beginnen.
<stefaan> ik ben zo terug (+/- 45 min)
<Sling> uh nee je hoeft niet opnieuw te beginnen
<Sling> alleen een bestandje aanpassen
<stefaan> ok
<stefaan> welk ?
<Sling> /etc/network/interfaces
<Sling> daar moet dit komen te staan:
<Sling> auto eth0
<Sling> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Sling> waarschijnlijk staat er nu iface eth0 inet static met daaronder een rijtje instellingen, dat mag weg
<stefaan> ok
<stefaan> in orde
<stefaan> ip a = 192.168.0.220/24
<stefaan> bij inet
<stefaan> ging sneller dan ik verwacht had
 * stefaan slaps Sling around a bit with a large fishbot
<Sling> okay dan heb je nu weer verbinding denk ik :)
<Sling> kun je daar nu mee verbinden met ssh?
<stefaan> nee
<stefaan> ik start mijn putty op
<stefaan> geef mijn ipadres op
<stefaan> en dan network error connection timed out
<Sling> misschien staat er een firewall actief op je server, wat zegt iptables-save ?
<stefaan> niets
<Sling> als root?
<stefaan> niets
<stefaan> gewoon de volgende lijn ... een blikende cursur naast
<Sling> vreemd
<stefaan> ja vroeger met de 12 werkte dat direkt
<stefaan> hallo ?
 * stefaan slaps Sling around a bit with a large fishbot
<Sling> sorry, ben niet de hele tijd hier aan het kijken
<Sling> maarja, dit is lastig te troubleshooten
<Sling> sshd draait, je krijgt een ip, geen firewall
<Sling> dus waarom je dan niet kan connecten mag joost weten
<stefaan> begrijp ik maar al te goed
<stefaan> ik ben er zelf a 3 dagen me bezig
<Sling> :s
<Sling> heb je gekke dingen in je router gedaan?
<stefaan> driving me nuts ....
<Sling> daar een firewall aan oid
<stefaan> nopen
<stefaan> nope standaard telenet router waar ik afblijf
<Sling> als je een 2e VM installeert, krijgt die ook in dezelfde range een IP en kunnen die elkaar pingen?
<Sling> kunnen ze de gateway pingen?
<stefaan> en ben niet tuk op de natting
<stefaan> ja
<stefaan> zelf vanuit uit mijn vast die de vm host kan ik pingen
<stefaan> ik zie iets over het hoofd
<Sling> kan je vanaf de vm naar localhost ssh'en?
<stefaan> ja ik kan een sessie opstarten
<stefaan> maar krijg dan permision denied
<stefaan> dus ssh localhost
<stefaan> voer ik uit
<Sling> en ssh user@localhost
<Sling> (of welke username je had)
<Sling> root ssh staat wrsch uit
<stefaan> ja dat werkt
<stefaan> met mijn gebruikers naam
<Sling> okay dus je sshd is ook goed
<Sling> en ssh vanaf de VM naar het 192.168 ip van je VM?
<stefaan> amaai mijn jas
<stefaan> vanuit mijn ene vm kan ik zonder probleem ssh naar mijn virtuele ubuntu
<stefaan> en de webserver draait ook
<stefaan> go figure :-s
<stefaan> bon ik moet nu door
<stefaan> maar sling
<stefaan> thx !
<stefaan> ik kan me even behelpen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-30
<goudfazant3991> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<goudfazant3991> ja dacht ik al // hallo even een vraag als dat kan
<goudfazant3991> ik heb een andere netwerkkaart splinter nieuw met 2 poorten maar die wil hij niet pakken???
<Sling> weet je wat voor merk/model het is?
<goudfazant3991> renkforce
<goudfazant3991> 10/100/1000
<Sling> en die sluit je aan op een USB poort?
<Sling> of is het een interne kaart
<Sling> zoiets? http://www.conrad.com/medias/global/ce/9000_9999/9700/9730/9730/1216477_LB_00_FB.EPS_1000.jpg
<goudfazant3991> nee sling ik zit rechtstreeks vanaf de rouwter naar de pc
<goudfazant3991> ja sling waar je hem koopt dat maakt niet uit
<Sling> ik probeer er achter te komen wat voor soort kaart het is en hoe je hem hebt aangesloten
<goudfazant3991> gewoon in het slot sling ik werk met een minitower
<Sling> ok dus het is zo'n kaartje als op de link die ik net postte
<goudfazant3991> ja zo ongeveer
<Sling> kun je een root terminal openen, en daar 'lspci' uitvoeren, en die uitvoer op paste2.org zetten?
<goudfazant3991> maar dat andere netwerk kaartje dat deet het wel op ubuntu en deze niet??
<Sling> lspci geeft een lijst van apparaten op de PCI bus
<Sling> oh, hoeft niet als root trouwens
<goudfazant3991> nu werk ik van uit het moederboord zelf daar zitten ook 2 aansluitingen op
<Sling> ok
<Sling> wat is er mis mee dan dat je een extra kaart nodig hebt, eigenlijk?
<goudfazant3991> ik werk liever met een los kaartje je kan beter koppelen
<Sling> wat bedoel je met koppelen?
<goudfazant3991> vroeger ging dat veel gemakkelijker je prikte in de een pc een modem en in de andere ook een modem
<Sling> en nu prik je computers in een router of switch, zonder dat je dingen hoeft in te stellen, veel makkelijker lijkt me
 * lordievader wilt ook graag de output van 'lspci' zien.
<goudfazant3991> maar ubuntu pakt dat nieuwe kaartje niet??
<Sling> goudfazant3991: dat heb je verteld inderdaad, lees nog even terug wat ik zei over lspci
<goudfazant3991> ik heb dit gewoon uitgeprobeerd de een er uit en de andere er in>>> kijk van de poorten van het
<goudfazant3991> boord
<goudfazant3991> naar het kaartje met de enkele poort dat gaat wel
 * lordievader wilt ook graag de output van 'lspci' zien.
<goudfazant3991> maar als ik het kaartje met de dubble poort er in stop dan doet ubuntu het niet dan heb ik geen
<goudfazant3991> netwerk verbinding
<goudfazant3991> wel bij windows
<Sling> goudfazant3991: kun je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<goudfazant3991> voor U bijde sing en lordievader > wat is de bedoeling va lspci
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Daarmee kunnen wij zien of de kaart wordt herkent door de kernel.
<goudfazant3991> hij zit een een klein slotje
<goudfazant3991> ja ok maar graag wat meer uitleg
<Sling> je opent een terminal
<Sling> daar voer je in: lspci
<Sling> je kopieert die uitvoer, en dan open je paste2.org en daar plak je
<goudfazant3991> ik had eerst een logilink toegezonden gekregen maar die deet het helemaal niet
<Sling> en de URL die je dan te zien krijgt, type je hier
<goudfazant3991> ok sling ga ik proberen
<goudfazant3991> nou terminal staat open
<goudfazant3991> en wat nou
<Sling> kom op, ik heb je net instructies gegeven
<Sling> gewoon lezen :)
<goudfazant3991> ok moet ik nu lspci intoetsen
<lordievader> Ja
<lordievader> En de output daarvan pastebinnen.
<goudfazant3991> heb ik
<goudfazant3991> nouw bovenaan gaan staan en wit maken?
<lordievader> 30-13:26 < Sling> je kopieert die uitvoer, en dan open je paste2.org en daar plak je
<lordievader> 30-13:26 < Sling> en de URL die je dan te zien krijgt, type je hier
<Sling> (daar tussen nog even op het knopje 'Submit' drukken op die website)
<goudfazant3991> ja lordievader je weet al langgenoeg ik zal het proberen maar ik weet niet of het gaat
<goudfazant3991> ik krijg hem niet op plakken
<goudfazant3991> ik heb even viciete >> andere keer dank je
<Sling> sjah..
<goudfazant3991> ja daar ben ik weer
<goudfazant3991> er was even bezoek
<goudfazant3991> graag even dat ls... over nieuw
<goudfazant3991> hallo sling bent u er nog
<goudfazant3991> en lordievader bent U er nog
<lordievader> Half
<goudfazant3991> ok
<goudfazant3991> wat was de text ok nog weer wat ik in terminal in moet geven want er kwam even iemand kijken voor mijn oude brommer
<lordievader> We willen graag de output van 'lspci' zien.
<goudfazant3991> ok ik gaa het proberen
<goudfazant3991> zie je hem nouw
<goudfazant3991> hallo lordievader zie je hem nu?
<lordievader> Ik heb geen link gekregen?
<goudfazant3991> en hij staat in het paste scherm
<lordievader> Heb je hem gesubmit?
<goudfazant3991> hij stont er in en toe heb ik onder op paste geklikt
<lordievader> Oke, copieer de url en plak die hier.
<goudfazant3991> ik zie geen plakken
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Rechter muis klik -> plakken
<goudfazant3991> dat probeer ik al
<lordievader> Heb je de url gekopieerd?
<goudfazant3991> ik heb nu op copy geklikt
<goudfazant3991> maar ik zie geen plakken
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: In het invoer veld van deze chat -> rechter muis klik -> plakken
<Sling> en anders type je de URL die je ziet over, zo lang is die niet als het goed is
<Sling> iets in de vorm van paste2.org/aBcDeF123
<goudfazant3991> ik zie beide geen vorm te staan wat U beide aangeeft
<goudfazant3991> de terminal staat nu in het wit open
<Sling> je had de uitvoer van lspci geselecteerd en gekopieerd?
<Sling> en in een browser naar paste2.org gesurft en daar geplakt?
<Sling> en dan op submit klikken
<Sling> goudfazant3991: je lijkt hier bij elke vraag op vast te lopen, kopieren&plakken is echt een basisvaardigheid die je zal moeten leren voordat we je goed kunnen helpen. vraag iemand in je omgeving om je te helpen oid, want via irc lukt dat niet
<goudfazant3991> ja sling je hebt volkomen gelijk ik loop staats op dat overzetten vast
<khildin> is er iemand 'los' op VLAN tagging en kan mij daarin wat wegwijs maken?
<Sling> ik weet ook niet wat er mis gaat, want zo ingewikkeld is het niet
<Sling> khildin: shoot :)
<goudfazant3991> ik klik op copy en dan op paste met het andere scherm open van paste maar er gebeurd niets??
<Sling> goudfazant3991: waar klik je op copy?
<khildin> pfsense gateway.... ubuntu server ... beide virtueel op dezelfde hardware... switch is een netgear smartswitch 48poort
<khildin> pfsense heeft eth0 via vt-d dedicated
<khildin> eth1 is gedeeld naar pfsense, ubuntu server en switch
<goudfazant3991> 1 ik zet i de ter de text >>> lspci<< dan komt de lijst in de term dan maak ik hem wit dan klik ik op copy dan op paste
<khildin> op de switch naast gekabelde netwerk een aantal AP's. Deze AP's moeten een eigen VLAN krijgen
<khildin> wireless clients moeten wel bij de ubuntu fileserver kunnen komen. shares en netwerkaccounts van gebruikers via samba
<Sling> khildin: poortjes naar de AP's op untagged zetten in dat aparte vlan, en eth1 dat vlan tagged geven, en dan in ubuntu een interface toevoegen met datzelfde tagged vlan
<Sling> zo zou het globaal moeten werken :)
<Sling> err, beetje vaag verwoord
<goudfazant3991> ik klik op copy als ik op de muis rechts aanklik op het kleine schermpje dat dan tevoorschijn komp
<Sling> goudfazant3991: en dan klik je op het invoerveld op de paste2 website met rechts, en paste ?
<khildin> is het mogelijk om een device en/of samba account via dynamic tagging naar een ander VLAN te pushen bij een bepaalde trigger?
<goudfazant3991> en dan klik ik inderdaad op het paste scherm??
<khildin> term dynamic tagging verzin ik ter plekke... zou geen officiele naam daar voor weten
<khildin> gaat meer om het idee
<Sling> khildin: durf ik niet te zeggen, je hebt iig twee interfaces op je ubuntu server waarvan 1 de vlan tag heeft
<Sling> je zou services dmv scripting kunnen laten wisselen van listen interface
<Sling> I guess
<khildin> kan dat dezelfde fysieke interface zijn of moeten dat verschillende fysieke interfaces zijn?
<Sling> dezelfde fysieke interface
<Sling> komen pakketjes binnen die wel of geen vlan tag hebben
<khildin> ah ok... duidelijk
<Sling> en de linux netwerkstack filtert dan per virtuele interface de juiste packets eruit
<khildin> dus aan de hand van het meegegeven VLAN tag gaat het pakketje naar een bepaald VLAN toe
<Sling> apt-get install vlan; vconfig add <interface> <vlan-id>
<Sling> en de 8021q kernel module laden (weet niet of dat tegenwoordig al standaard aanwezig is)
<khildin> en de poort van de switch waar de server op is aangesloten moet dan untagged zijn neem ik aan?
<khildin> en stel wireless VLAN is 30... dan de poort op de switch waar de AP op is aangesloten VLAN30 instellen...
<khildin> of moet die ook untagged zijn om wireless clients individueel (bijv bij inloggen) in een VLAN te zetten?
<Sling> 2 vlans op je switch, 1 die untagged op de poorten naar je AP's zit, en een andere die untagged op de poorten naar je server(s) gaat
<Sling> en dan zet je het AP vlan tagged op de poort naar je server, zodat die op je server/vm uitkomt inclusief een vlan tag
<Sling> als je op die server/vm dan een interface maakt die verkeer met die vlan tag accepteert, dan kun je het daar weer ontvangen
<khildin> clear... (denk ik... :P )
<Sling> dus je tunnelt als het ware het tagged verkeer tussen het untagged verkeer door :)
<Sling> is gewoon een veldje in de ethernet header waar linux naar kijkt, als de interface in linux geen vlan tag heeft geconfigureerd, dan accepteert ie alleen ethernet frames op vlan 0 (geen tag)
<khildin> dat maakt dan ook het pushen van een device naar een ander (quarantine)VLAN mogelijk als een device malware verspreid bijvoorbeeld...
<Sling> sure, kwestie van quarantine vlan aanmaken op je switch en poortje herconfiggen
<khildin> dat is het idee ja
<khildin> thnx
<Sling> je hebt meestal 4096 vlans tot je beschikking
<Sling> dus keuze genoeg :)
<khildin> een stuk of 5-6 is waarschijnlijk voldoende..
<goudfazant3991> sling doe ik in mijn handelingen iets verkeerd??
<Sling> goudfazant3991: wat gebeurt er als je op paste klikt op de paste2.org website?
<goudfazant3991> hij gaat dan niet over naar de andere kant
<Sling> uhm, wat?
<Sling> je bedoelt dat er geen tekst verschijnt in het invoerveld?
<goudfazant3991> en toch heeft hij er al 2 keer in gestaan al is het dan met met hier en daar onderstreepte rode lijnen
<Sling> wat heeft waarin gestaan?
<Sling> probeer duidelijk te omschrijven wat je bedoelt
<goudfazant3991> in het paste scherm wat ik met die text van lspci van her terminal over zet
<Sling> het paste scherm = de browser waarin je paste2.org geopend hebt staan?
<goudfazant3991> sling je zegt dat ik eerst in de ter de text lspci naar voren moet halen nou dan maak ik die wit en druk op de rechter muisknop
<Sling> de uitvoer van het commando lspci inderdaad kopieren
<goudfazant3991> en dan op copy endan op paste
<Sling> copy, dan klik je op het invoerveld op de paste2.org website met rechts, en dan paste
<Sling> dus niet copy en meteen paste in hetzelfde venster
<goudfazant3991> en dan in het paste scherm druk ik op het witte vlak
<goudfazant3991> ik probeer het nog een keer
<goudfazant3991> als ik op paste klik dat loopt de lijst verder naar onder
<goudfazant3991> ik heb nu als het ware 2 lijsten onder elkaar
<goudfazant3991> in de terminal
<goudfazant3991> sorry maar ik geef het op>> dank je<<
<Sling> die moet echt weer windows installeren
<nyshiro> wie kan mij helpen met Grub problemen (linux mint )
<nyshiro> Wie kan mij helpen om het grub menu te herstellen
<nyshiro> cab anybody help me with a grub 2 problem
<nyshiro> please
<dzho> nyshiro: ik spreek engels.  ik spreek en beetje Nederlands.  So, if no one minds us using English, I can try.
<nyshiro> dhzo sorry i didn saw your reaction.
<nyshiro> dhzo
<nyshiro> i have a problem with grub
<nyshiro> dzho are you still there
<dzho> nyshiro: hi
<dzho> is this a new install, or an upgrade?
<nyshiro> well i just installed L.Mint 17.2 Mate next to windows 7
<dzho> nyshiro: sorry, I have to go away from the keyboard for a while.  If you haven't found it already, this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting or http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubFoutenLijst
<nyshiro> that;s a pity because i don know what to do
<dzho> nyshiro: you might be able to use the install media (CD DVD or USB key) to boot it up temporarily
<dzho> it might also have a "repair" or "rescue" option
<dzho> that might give you something to work with at least.
<nyshiro> I can start lm but cannot start windows 7
<nyshiro> when will you be back ?
 * nyshiro slaps dzho around a bit with a large fishbot
<lordievader> nyshiro: Je kunt Windows niet starten? Als in geen optie, of het booten faalt?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-02
<pablok> zit met xubuntu 14.04.3 vast in een grafische login loop. Login lijkt te werken maar keert na ca. 1 sec weer terug.
<pablok> kan wel met gast-account inloggen.
<lotuspsychje> pablok: probeer eens recoverymode vanuit grub misschien?
<pablok> Krijg die soms wel te zien maar kom daar niet verder meer. Dacht via ssh in te loggen maar krijg vanuit die netwerkoptie geen netwerkkaart aan de praat
<lotuspsychje> pablok: als recoverymode, failsafeX en fix broken packages niet meer werkt,
<lotuspsychje> best clean install doen
<lotuspsychje> pablok: is je probleem begonnen na een ubuntu update?
<pablok> met Alt+Ctrl+F3 kan ik nu wel een terminal starten en daar op mijn account inloggen. En ja,
<pablok> er zijn gisteren nog wel wat updates uitgevoerd.
<lotuspsychje> pablok: welke grafische kaart heb je?
<pablok> Moment, lshw uitvoeren
<lotuspsychje> en de driver= ook intressant
<pablok> Maar lijkt niet aan de orde want gasttoegang werkt gewoon
<lordievader> Klinkt alsof je homedir niet meer van jou is.
<lordievader> Grafische applicaties met sudo gestart?
<pablok> Nope geen sudo en dan nog iets, moet wel regelmatig xfwm4 starten vanwege randen
<pablok> Grafische kaart is amd/ati Radeon RV530 (Radeon X1600 pro)
<lotuspsychje> en driver= ?
<lordievader> Kijk eens naar de rechten van je homedir.
<pablok> Bij de config van display:0 stat driver=radeon en daar heeft ie altijd mee gewerkt.
<pablok> rechten homedir: ik mag alles groep mag lezen en uitvoeren
<lotuspsychje> pablok: probeer dit eens: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<pablok> Heb ik gelezen maar ik zie geen .Xauthority
<lordievader> Jij bent ook daadwerkelijk de owner? (Voor de zekerheid zou ik een 'sudo chown <username>:<username> -R /home/<username>' uitvoeren.
<lordievader> )
<pablok> Ga ik doen
<pablok> ....is bezig
<pablok> Gedaan.
<pablok> Ga rebooten
<lordievader> Je hoeft niet te rebooten.
<pablok> Probleem blijft
<lordievader> Duik de logs in ;)
<pablok> welke bij voorkeur?
<lordievader> lightdm, xsessions-errors.
<pablok> Goed. Ga de logs bekijken. Ik meld me later wel weer. Tot zover bedankt!
<lotuspsychje> pablok: of je kan ubuntu terug vers installeren
<pablok> Ik vind herinstalleren toch altijd heel wat werk en voorkom dat liever. Maar ja, misschien is het onontkoombaar. Toch eerst even langs andere lijnen. Ik ben meer van de renovatie dan van sloop en nieuwbouw.
<lotuspsychje> ik install ubuntu in 30min hier
<lordievader> Herinstalleren is inderdaad wat drastisch.
<pablok> Het licht begint te schijne. Mijn homepartitie is helemaal volgelopen. Geen idee hoe dat kan. df -h zegt dat 100% van de 147 GB gebruikt wordt.
<pablok> Enig idee hoe ik mijn eth0 aan de praat krijg dan ik met rsync de zaak back-uppen.
<pablok> Verrassing!! Gisterenavond was ik met testdisk bezig. Die heeft een waarlijk enorme logfile geschreven. Die heb ik maar weggegooid
<pablok> en nu kan ik weer in mijn systeem. Alle meedenkers bedankt.
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-03
<Kees_> Ik ben hier nieuw maar kan je linux ook van usb draaien
<Sling> aand its gone
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-04
<skater> ?
<skater> hallo
<skater> help with video
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-05
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ccleaner
<pk_> kan iemand mijhelpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-06
<bobdebobbert> help
<bobdebobbert> Is waarschijnlijk simpel voor een ieder van jullie, maar ik zit er maar mee, pas nieuw Xubuntu, en tevens digibeet...
<bobdebobbert> Krijg elke keer op internet dit:
<bobdebobbert> Waarschuwing: script reageert niet
<bobdebobbert> Een script op deze pagina is bezig, of reageert niet meer. U kunt het script nu stoppen, de scriptbugger openen, of het script laten doorgaan.
<bobdebobbert> In dit geval (maar krijg het vaker):
<OerHeks> Om welk script gaat dit dan?
<bobdebobbert> Script https://www.youtube.com/watch?...HF79PPPGGxpPMB-hkR4OG&index=67:1
<bobdebobbert> Oerheks: wat betekent script debuggen?
<OerHeks> die url doet het niet, waaromkan je niet gewoon aangeven wat het script is? ik ga geen film kijken
<bobdebobbert> huh? ik heb alles ingetyp en toen verscheen die url, maar dat was de reden die ik kreeg over dat script gedoe...
<OerHeks> Dat weet je nu de oorzaak, klik zelf maar eens op die url
<bobdebobbert> als ik die melding krijg ik drie keuzes: script debuggen, script stoppen of doorgaan
<bobdebobbert> als ik op die url typ krijg ik gewoon youtube.... daar kwam ook die foutmelding over dat script-gedoe vandaan
<bobdebobbert> Oerheks: zie bericht van 01:20 uur, dit is dezelfde url: https://www.youtube.com/watch?...HF79PPPGGxpPMB-hkR4OG&index=67:1
<bobdebobbert> als ik erop klik doettie het, en jij?
<bobdebobbert> Anyway, waarom krijg ik als ik op internet ben af en toe de melding: script reageert niet en kan ik pas verder na triljoen keer klikken op doorgaan?
<OerHeks> blijkbaar copieer je dezefde url, maar erop klikken werkt hier niet.
<bobdebobbert> het gekke is dat ik de foutmelding precies zo heb neergeschreven en toen verscheen die url, btw ik kan hier erop klikken en kom dan op youtube...
<bobdebobbert> maar heb het ook op andere websites...
<bobdebobbert> sorry maar ben een digibeet, wat is een script? en waarom krijg ik foutmelding script reageert niet? gaat het om reclame dan ofzo?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-07
<JanC> meestal krijg je dat als JavaScript teveel CPU-tijd nodig heeft...
<zippo^> ik heb makar^ en fabo^ in mijn nickserv toegevoegd :) dus niemand kan die registreren :-P uitzondering ^
<zippo^> *uitzondering zonder ^
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-08
<wasted> g'navond
<wasted> iemand die kan helpen met:
<wasted> bash: ./sc_trans_linux: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<wasted> terwijl het bestand wel degelijk in de map staat
<wasted> 'k heb al nagelezen om ldd te gebruiken en te zien welke pakketten er missen
<OerHeks> wasted, heb je cd <folder>  gedaan eerst?
<wasted> ja
<wasted> ldd sc_trans_linux geeft:
<wasted> geen dynamisch uitvoerbaar bestand
<wasted> en bestandsrechten zijn -rwxr-xr-x 1
<OerHeks> wat is sc_trans_linux precies?
<wasted> om een shoutcast stream online te krijgen vanaf een terminal op een cli systeem
<wasted> de shoutcast start... das geen probleem
<wasted> maar de stream :)
<wasted>  bah
<wasted>  al een hele dag met aan het klooien
<wasted> en google kan er ook niet echt mee overweg
<OerHeks> heb je een url?
<wasted> naar / voor ?
<OerHeks> nou, van die sc_trans_linux
<wasted> even de geschiedenis doorpluizen
<wasted> http://bdd.exolia.fr/shoutcast/sc_trans_posix_040.tgz
<OerHeks> very old stuff, 2010 .. http://bdd.exolia.fr/shoutcast/
<wasted> ja redelijk
<wasted> maar ik ken het alternatief niet
<wasted> en ik vond er ook geen
<wasted> 'k wou eerst een teamspeak music bot maar dat is nogal omslachting met een cli
<wasted> dus ik dacht... vroeger heeft shoutcast gewerkt
<wasted> dus nu zou dat ook moeten :)
<wasted> helaas...
<wasted> en ik heb echt geen zin om een gui te installeren
<wasted> de hardware is een dell poweredge
<wasted> nummer ben ik vergeten
<wasted> zitten Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 5160 @ 3.00GHz, 4 cores cpu's in en 16 gb ram
<wasted> dus zou stevig genoeg moeten zijn
<wasted> 'k zou gewoon de webradio terug online willen zonder gui :)
<OerHeks> ik lees hier dat je een licentie nodig hebt voor die transcoder  >>  http://wiki.winamp.com/wiki/SHOUTcast_DNAS_Transcoder_2
<wasted> 't zijn ogg bestanden
<OerHeks> verder weet ik weinig van shoutcast server af
<wasted> maar die licentie zou eigenlijk niet mogen beletten dat ik niet kan starten
<wasted> 'k heb al een hele berg gelezen over die dingen vandaag
<wasted> 'k blijf hier nog wel even hangen
<wasted> geen idee hoeveel leven er hier nog is
<wasted> ( of hoeveel vergeten bouncers er zijn )
<wasted> stillekes hier éh :)
<Sling> yup :)
<zippo^> §was het netsplits ?
<wasted> geen idee
<wasted> ken jij wat van shoutcast ?
<zippo^> nee
<wasted> ok :)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-03
<wasted> ding dong
<selckin> moest kloppen want de bel doet het neit
<wasted> iemand ervaring met lets encrypt ?
<wasted> :p
<wasted> had geen zin in knock knock grappen :)
<wasted> ik ga mijn vraag anders formuleren
<wasted> iemand ervaring met p12 certificaten en let's encrypt ?
<wasted> die lets encrypt dingen zijn 2 maanden geldig
<wasted> moet ik dan ook iedere 2 maanden een nieuw p12 aanmaken ( doe ik zelf die p12 )
<wasted> want ik voel er niet veel voor om nu zo door te gaan en binnen 2 maanden nieuwe certificaten te maken die door te mailen naar de gebruikers
<selckin> wat is p12 geen tls?
<wasted> p12 is een certificaat voor toegang tot bepaalde delen van een website
<wasted> soort van wachtwoord eigenlijk maar dan in cert vorm
<wasted> geen cert geen toegang ( met omleiding zodat niemand het door heeft )
<selckin> geen idee dan
<wasted> ik blijf nog wel ff hangen ;)
<oerheks> Koop dan een certificaat
<oerheks> :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-04
<binarycat> Why does this man suddenly touch that woman's ponytail and kiss her hand out of the blue? Context: two Swedes are visiting in Amsterdam in Holland/Netherlands. Her comment is also pretty sexually suggestive... Length: 16 seconds. URL: https://streamable.com/s/dhijh/txmoqh?autoplay=1
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-05
<binarycat> Why does this man suddenly touch that woman's ponytail and kiss her hand out of the blue? Context: two Swedes are visiting in Amsterdam in Holland/Netherlands. Her comment is also pretty sexually suggestive... Length: 16 seconds. URL: https://streamable.com/s/dhijh/txmoqh?autoplay=1
<Remy> goeie morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-10-04
<exalt> Hoi
<exalt> wanneer ik in bash het volgende commando uit voer `cd //` en dan `pwd` uit voer krijg ik het volgende resultaat: '//' als ik dan een `ls` uit voer zie ik de files uit de / directory.
<exalt> gewoon in bash trouwens, wat is dit voor iets?
<lordievader> Extra slashes hebben geen nut. // is hetzelfde als /
<exalt> is dat niet de backslash?
<exalt> en als slashes geen nut hebben waarom acteert bash er dan wel op? je wekt alleen maar meer vragen op.
<lordievader> Nee. Een backslash is een escape. Windows gebruikt backslashes in paden, Linux forwardslashes.
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je? Bash doet er ook niet zoveel mee.
<exalt> precies ik dacht dat je met geen nut de escape bedoelde. bash doet er misschien niet veel mee maar hij doet er wel iets mee en dat verbaasd me
<lordievader> Wat doet bash er dan mee, volgens jou?
<exalt> 10:29 < exalt> wanneer ik in bash het volgende commando uit voer `cd //` en dan `pwd` uit voer krijg ik het volgende resultaat: '//' als ik dan een `ls` uit voer zie ik de files
<exalt>                uit de / directory.
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk is bash gewoon lui met dingen mappen. In zsh wordt een `cd //` rustig terug gemapt naar `cd /`.
<exalt> oke
<Cees> SWAT_: eigenlijk naar Ajax maar omdat we er toch waren ook het Oktoberfest! was fun
<JanC> lordievader: wat POSIX zegt... http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/basedefs/xbd_chap04.html#tag_04_11
<JanC> """A pathname consisting of a single slash shall resolve to the root directory of the process. A null pathname shall not be successfully resolved. A pathname that begins with two successive slashes may be interpreted in an implementation-defined manner, although more than two leading slashes shall be treated as a single slash."""
<JanC> ik hoop dat zsh controleert of '/' en '//' hetzelfde zijn, of anders is dat mogelijk een bug  ;)
<lordievader> Of de implementatie van zsh is daar anders in dan die van Bash.
<JanC> of '/' en '//' hetzelfde zijn is iets wat op kernel/libc-niveau bepaald wordt, dus als zsh er van uit gaat dat ze hetzelfde zijn zonder te controleren is dat een bug (als zsh het controleert is er uiteraard geen probleem)
<JanC> """Certain versions of Unix, and early network file systems, used paths of the form //hostname/path to access 'path' on server 'hostname'."""
<JanC> zie ook FAQ E10: http://tiswww.case.edu/php/chet/bash/FAQ
#ubuntu-nl 2019-10-01
<remy^> hoe krijg ik een klok geintregeerd in of op mijn bureaublad dus niet in de balk maar netjes aan de zijkant zeg maar
<remy^> je ziet wel eens van die mooie plaatjes op google ofzo
<remy^> ik heb al geprobeerd met een extra balk aan de zijkant, maar dat stond niet zo netjes
<remy^> ik draai Xfce btw..
<waterkip> conky?
<remy^> ff proberen :-)
<remy^> waterkip, zoiets, maar als je dan klikt op andere plekken dan dat is stopt ie der mee (komt op de achtergrond o.i.d
<remy^> eigelijk erg onpraktisch
<Maikel> conky is niet onpraktisch, je moet meer lezen en oefenen.
<Maikel> Het kost wat tijd.
<remy^> hij doet nu wat ik wil..nu nog een analoge klok
<remy^> als ik een font wil veranderen moet ik dan /etc/fonts/* hebber.. ik zie helemaal geen ttf?
<waterkip> je hebt ook fonts in /usr/share
<JanC> als je fonts wil installeren als gebruiker, gooi ze dan gewoon in ~/.local/share/fonts/
<JanC> remy^: ^^^
<remy^> oke ik heb um .. bedankt :)
<remy^> nog ff over conky, hoe kan ik plaatjes of pictogrammen weergeven.. weet iemand dat?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-10-02
<remy^> heh.. dat conky is super.. sorry voor alle misvattingen
<waterkip> yw
<Maikel> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<remy^> sorry moest ff weg.. hoe heete dat proggie hierboven ook al weer?
<remy^> cody ofzo ?
<remy^> conky ?
<remy^> ja dat is em
#ubuntu-nl 2019-10-03
<remy^> <remy^> tot zover heb ik conky onder controle
<remy^> <remy^> hier een foto
<remy^> <remy^> https://ibb.co/SRvTVNh
<remy^> <remy^> feedback graag
<remy^> <remy^> t gaat om dat zwarte venster en dat andere transparante venster
<remy^> <remy^> met die groene letters
